# Official Fall Vermont Rally



## Calvin&Hobbes

_*IT'S A GO!!!!*_

Hello All!

We discussed this at Danforth bay, and here's what we came up with...

PINE VALLEY RV RESORT, QUECHEE, VERMONT---Friday, Sept 28 - Sunday, Sept. 30, 2007.

Some of us can't make the Pig Roast in PA that weekend (not out of want, but simply too much driving time), so for those who want to stay closer to home......Pine Valley RV Resort in Quechee, Vermont is an exceptional place and a whole lotta stuff to do around the area. It would be like a simultaneous rally...









http://www.pinevalleyrv.com/mapofcamp.shtml

They have plenty of sites available for that weekend (they have 13 sites on hold for awhile)...so if anyone is interested....just give us a shout! We'd be glad to host this event and we know it would be a whole heckava lot of fun!

ANYONE INTERESTED??????????????









8 families and counting...! 

Kevin & Stacie & Crew..................

Here's an early itinerary..... (at site #25, overlooking the play area)

Thursday.........................5:00 (+-) Informal cocktail hour(s), meet and greet, easy appetizers

paper goods - Doft
Home made Salsa w/ chips - Calvin&Hobbes
Pub cheese and Crackers - Kampinwitkids

Friday.............................5:00 (+-) Little more organized cocktail hour(s)

Stuffed Mushroom caps - Egregg
Grilled Shrimp - Hatcityhosehauler
Meatballs - Calvin&Hobbes
Whiskey dogs - Damar92
Stuffies - Damar92

Saturday.........................4:00 cocktail hour and 5:00 potluck supper.

Cream Cheese Curry (1 with, 1 without Erics) - Wolfy
shrimp cocktail - Egregg

New England Clam Chowda - Kampinwitkids
Chili - Hatcityhosehauler
Burritos (1/2 shredded beef, 1/2 bean) - Calvin&Hobbes
Corn Chowda - Egregg
Sausage, Onions & Peppers - dmbcfd

White Chocolate Raspberry cookies - Egregg
Brownies (1/2 peanut butter, 1/2 gooey chocolate) - Calvin&Hobbes 


And for Libations....

Appletini's (and regular ones for Wolfy!!)
Mud slide's made with Ice cream sandwiches
Warm (Hot ) cider with...

Rum!




All of the above will be near or around the community campfire (site 25), so bring your chairs!

If anyone has any food to add, just post it and we'll add it to this page for all to see.........


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hello All!
> 
> I know it was discussed at the Danforth Bay rally, so here is our suggestion:
> 
> PINE VALLEY RV RESORT, QUECHEE, VERMONT---Friday, Sept 28 - Sunday, Sept. 30, 2007.
> 
> Some of us can't make the Pig Roast in PA that weekend (not out of want, but simply too much driving time), so for those who want to stay closer to home......Pine Valley RV Resort in Quechee, Vermont is an exceptional place and a whole lotta stuff to do around the area. It would be like a simultaneous rally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pinevalleyrv.com/mapofcamp.shtml
> 
> They have plenty of sites available for that weekend (they have 13 sites on hold for awhile)...so if anyone is interested....just give us a shout! We'd be glad to host this event and we know it would be a whole hecka lot of fun!
> 
> ANYONE INTERESTED??????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin & Stacie & Crew..................


YAHOOO!!!!

We're in!!!!!!!!...but we'll have to come in Saturday morning - - - but then we'd stay until Monday (anyone else interested in making it a loooonnnggg weekend?). That Friday is the end of our fiscal quarter and its real possible that I wouldn't get out of work until 7 or 8 (I got out at 5:30 last Friday and loo what time we got to Danforth Bay!!!)


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Cool Beans! We will (probably) come in Thursday, and make it a long weekend on the front half...They were extremely nice on the phone, and stated they had heard of our group. When I asked them if they wanted my name to hold the sites, she said "nope- just putting thirteen sites down as Outbackers- you can let me know down the road when I can re-list the unused spaces" They are (mostly) pull throughs, and when you look at the site, we have sites 4,5,6,7, then 16 and 17 as pull through's, and 11,12,13, and 14 as big back ins. 18 through 22 are open as well, and that would complete the entire loop. There's nothing like having something to look forward to!










Oh- good news too! 15% discount as a group, and then good sam's club / AAA/ AARP discount as well! (See Wolfie, look at all the advantages you have over us kiddo's!)


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Oh- good news too! 15% discount as a group, and then good sam's club / AAA/ AARP discount as well! (See Wolfie, look at all the advantages you have over us kiddo's!)


...only one of many, my young friend









So - - should we pick sites or are they just gonna be assigned?

We realized last night that this puts us camping 3 weekends in a row!!!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

The very nice woman there said she would hold some sites and we would get back to her in a week to 10 days. I guess we should wait to see if anyone else wants to join in. When we have a final tally (maybe just two!) we'll call and perhaps pick the sites we know are open.

Stacie liked the sites across from the playground (so she could keep an eye on Colton who would want to be there all the time) but then she had second thoughts. She also liked site 12 over on the end, but those are back in.

What are your thoughts? Also, we are thinking of Normandy Farms over Father's Day weekend and Martha PM'd and said they were all for that too.......


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> The very nice woman there said she would hold some sites and we would get back to her in a week to 10 days. I guess we should wait to see if anyone else wants to join in. When we have a final tally (maybe just two!) we'll call and perhaps pick the sites we know are open.
> 
> Stacie liked the sites across from the playground (so she could keep an eye on Colton who would want to be there all the time) but then she had second thoughts. She also liked site 12 over on the end, but those are back in.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Also, we are thinking of Normandy Farms over Father's Day weekend and Martha PM'd and said they were all for that too.......


We won't be there...but I guess you won't be here, either, huh? Guess you've already forgotten about the 17th Annual Wolfwood Father's Day event, eh? That's ok, Kevin - don't you worry about us...it's just a good thing you're cute....





















....but then, Stacie probably tells you that all the time, doesn't she?









btw, I like 10, 11, & 12 (backing is not a problem). Near the playground would NOT be our 1st choice - we'd just never get Tadger off that see-saw or Seeker off the swing set!!!!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> The very nice woman there said she would hold some sites and we would get back to her in a week to 10 days. I guess we should wait to see if anyone else wants to join in. When we have a final tally (maybe just two!) we'll call and perhaps pick the sites we know are open.
> 
> Stacie liked the sites across from the playground (so she could keep an eye on Colton who would want to be there all the time) but then she had second thoughts. She also liked site 12 over on the end, but those are back in.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Also, we are thinking of Normandy Farms over Father's Day weekend and Martha PM'd and said they were all for that too.......


We won't be there...but I guess you won't be here, either, huh? Guess you've already forgotten about the 17th Annual Wolfwood Father's Day event, eh? That's ok, Kevin - don't you worry about us...it's just a good thing you're cute....





















....but then, Stacie probably tells you that all the time, doesn't she?









btw, I like 10, 11, & 12 (backing is not a problem). Near the playground would NOT be our 1st choice - we'd just never get Tadger off that see-saw or Seeker off the swing set!!!!
[/quote]

I know what you mean, Tina is a See-Saw junkie! And far as a rally near Quechee goes.....(got to check with boss) I am In!!! Love it up there!!

Eric


----------



## dmbcfd

I like it! We really wanted to go to the pig roast, but like you said, it is a long drive for a weekend. The kids will be back in school so we would get there real late.

I do need to add Vermont to the map to fill in that bothersome gap.

Plan on us going. I do have to check with you know who.......

Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

wolfwood said:


> The very nice woman there said she would hold some sites and we would get back to her in a week to 10 days. I guess we should wait to see if anyone else wants to join in. When we have a final tally (maybe just two!) we'll call and perhaps pick the sites we know are open.
> 
> Stacie liked the sites across from the playground (so she could keep an eye on Colton who would want to be there all the time) but then she had second thoughts. She also liked site 12 over on the end, but those are back in.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Also, we are thinking of Normandy Farms over Father's Day weekend and Martha PM'd and said they were all for that too.......


We won't be there...but I guess you won't be here, either, huh? Guess you've already forgotten about the 17th Annual Wolfwood Father's Day event, eh? That's ok, Kevin - don't you worry about us...it's just a good thing you're cute....





















....but then, Stacie probably tells you that all the time, doesn't she?









btw, I like 10, 11, & 12 (backing is not a problem). Near the playground would NOT be our 1st choice - we'd just never get Tadger off that see-saw or Seeker off the swing set!!!!
[/quote]

Ah, Yeah- I did forget... and I ended up taking a shift that Friday, so my weekend is kinda short. I will owe you, maybe two visits to the Cape to make up for it!?

Anyway- I figure we can hammer out the sites when we get a somewhat solid number of Ralliers. I hope no one thinks I'm trying to sabotage the Pig roast rally, it was just too much of a hike and the dates to do it another time wasn't working out well- most northerly campgrounds are rolling up the carpet by the next week or two- and I was kinda hoping some of our Outbackers from the north (Canada, eh?) could join us. (Read...Thor)


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Plan on us going. I do have to check with you know who.......

Steve
[/quote]

Who? Tim & Clare???


----------



## egregg57

egregg57 said:


> The very nice woman there said she would hold some sites and we would get back to her in a week to 10 days. I guess we should wait to see if anyone else wants to join in. When we have a final tally (maybe just two!) we'll call and perhaps pick the sites we know are open.
> 
> Stacie liked the sites across from the playground (so she could keep an eye on Colton who would want to be there all the time) but then she had second thoughts. She also liked site 12 over on the end, but those are back in.
> 
> What are your thoughts? Also, we are thinking of Normandy Farms over Father's Day weekend and Martha PM'd and said they were all for that too.......


We won't be there...but I guess you won't be here, either, huh? Guess you've already forgotten about the 17th Annual Wolfwood Father's Day event, eh? That's ok, Kevin - don't you worry about us...it's just a good thing you're cute....





















....but then, Stacie probably tells you that all the time, doesn't she?









btw, I like 10, 11, & 12 (backing is not a problem). Near the playground would NOT be our 1st choice - we'd just never get Tadger off that see-saw or Seeker off the swing set!!!!
[/quote]

I know what you mean, Tina is a See-Saw junkie! And far as a rally near Quechee goes.....(got to check with boss) I am In!!! Love it up there!!

Eric
[/quote]

Well I got the tenative nod! Vermont will be great in the fall! Looks like we're in!

Eric


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

GREAT! Looks like we have at least six, maybe seven so far.

IT'S GONNA BE GREAT! Better than we thought!

Howz about we wait until after this weekend is over to make sure no one else wants to join and then we'll call to book our sites on Monday. We've been looking at the 12-17 loop (some pull thru, some back in). Any suggestions/requests?

Looking forward to seeing you all!


----------



## FFwife

We would like to request a back in site, we may have to bring the big dog for this trip and if nobody is behind us it might work out better, less kids for him to eat.
Martha


----------



## wolfwood

FFwife said:


> We would like to request a back in site, we may have to bring the big dog for this trip and if nobody is behind us it might work out better, less kids for him to eat.
> Martha


Us too and for the sort of the same reason...sure would like to have the option to be able to give the boys a break from the kids


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Sites 10-16 are sounding pretty good then! Any more families want to join??


----------



## Lady Di

Now we can have a MEGA RALLY with 2 locations!

What would you call that, a simul-rally?


----------



## dmbcfd

Well, you know who reminded me that the weekend in question is also the weekend of our 20th anniversary. I always think of camping before anything else for some reason. So we're out. I may try to get up there a week or two later, just to get that Vermont sticker.

Steve


----------



## tdvffjohn

No sabotage thought. Its great to see a rally in a new area. It gives options to all, near or far









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

dmbcfd said:


> Well, you know who reminded me that the weekend in question is also the weekend of our 20th anniversary. I always think of camping before anything else for some reason. So we're out. I may try to get up there a week or two later, just to get that Vermont sticker.
> 
> Steve


Tell Lisa that's no excuse...as I recall, Clare and I spend our anniversary weekend with the rest of you last year at Twin Mountain.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Well, you know who reminded me that the weekend in question is also the weekend of our 20th anniversary. I always think of camping before anything else for some reason. So we're out. I may try to get up there a week or two later, just to get that Vermont sticker.
> 
> Steve


Tell Lisa that's no excuse...as I recall, Clare and I spend our anniversary weekend with the rest of you last year at Twin Mountain.

Tim
[/quote]
As I recall - we all stayed clear of your TT


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Well, you know who reminded me that the weekend in question is also the weekend of our 20th anniversary. I always think of camping before anything else for some reason. So we're out. I may try to get up there a week or two later, just to get that Vermont sticker.
> 
> Steve


Hey! This will be our anniversary weekend as well! It isn't our 20th though...


----------



## RizFam

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> No sabotage thought. Its great to see a rally in a new area. It gives options to all, near or far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Maybe we could conference call to each rally- and make it one large east coast rally!
[/quote]

I was thinking more along the lines of Cyber-Cams...........Now wouldn't that be fun.









Tami


----------



## wolfwood

RizFam said:


> No sabotage thought. Its great to see a rally in a new area. It gives options to all, near or far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Maybe we could conference call to each rally- and make it one large east coast rally!
[/quote]

I was thinking more along the lines of Cyber-Cams...........Now wouldn't that be fun.









Tami [/quote]
At the very least, we can send "live" phone-photos/videos back & forth.... I wander if anyone will have thought to have brough a laptop with them????


----------



## RizFam

wolfwood said:


> No sabotage thought. Its great to see a rally in a new area. It gives options to all, near or far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Maybe we could conference call to each rally- and make it one large east coast rally!
[/quote]

I was thinking more along the lines of Cyber-Cams...........Now wouldn't that be fun.









Tami [/quote]
At the very least, we can send "live" phone-photos/videos back & forth.... I wander if anyone will have thought to have brough a laptop with them????








[/quote]

I'm thinkin that could be deranged ... er .. uh .... I'm mean arranged.


----------



## johnp

Come on Steve Don't let a little thing like an aniversary stop you.

Just bring some champane instead of a birthday cake.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

johnp2000 said:


> Come on Steve Don't let a little thing like an aniversary stop you.
> 
> Just bring some champane instead of a birthday cake.
> 
> John


AHHHHH John! So- Will you be joining us and showing off that beast of an Outback? or are you PA bound...????


----------



## Doft

I need to check with Amy, but I think we can make this one.

We are moving to New Hampshire at some point over the summer. We just need to get a house sold and another one bought. But I can't imagine we wont be settled by Fall.

I'll confirm later this weekend.

Jim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Doft said:


> I need to check with Amy, but I think we can make this one.
> 
> We are moving to New Hampshire at some point over the summer. We just need to get a house sold and another one bought. But I can't imagine we wont be settled by Fall.
> 
> I'll confirm later this weekend.
> 
> Jim


Oh- is that all? Those two things alone would bring most people to their knees! Well, we wish the best for you and hope we do see you folks in the Fall- We'll buy the first (and second)round for you folks!!!


----------



## wolfwood

Doft said:


> I need to check with Amy, but I think we can make this one.
> 
> We are moving to New Hampshire at some point over the summer. We just need to get a house sold and another one bought. But I can't imagine we wont be settled by Fall.
> 
> I'll confirm later this weekend.
> 
> Jim


Hi Jim







Just sent you a PM....


----------



## Northern Wind

Hey, Vermont in the fall sounds good to me! If you have room and don't mind a couple of Canadians we could probably swing it!

Steve


----------



## Doft

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I need to check with Amy, but I think we can make this one.
> 
> We are moving to New Hampshire at some point over the summer. We just need to get a house sold and another one bought. But I can't imagine we wont be settled by Fall.
> 
> I'll confirm later this weekend.
> 
> Jim


Oh- is that all? Those two things alone would bring most people to their knees! Well, we wish the best for you and hope we do see you folks in the Fall- We'll buy the first (and second)round for you folks!!!
[/quote]

Hopefully the selling part won't be too hard. The market down here isn't great. Of course it's not great up there either, but it's more to our benefit on the buying side. Fortunately we don't have a distinct time frame for the move since Amy is transferring within her company.

As for the rally, definitely count us in. Should we call and book ourselves or do you normally do some kind of group booking?

Jim


----------



## wolfwood

YIPPPPPPEEEEEEE!!!!

Jim & Amy ... as former Albany folk you're almost







already entitled to the covetted title of "Yankee" - you certainly will be by then!!

and

Steve & Ruth.... you're certainly entitled to honourary New Englander status ... and WE have the power







!!!!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Northern Wind said:


> Hey, Vermont in the fall sounds good to me! If you have room and don't mind a couple of Canadians we could probably swing it!
> 
> Steve


Come on down, ehh!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

WELCOME ALL!

Well, that makes 7 families so far. That's great! We always look forward to meeting more people!

Stacie will call Pine Valley today to let them know approx. how many will be coming and book our site. We'll even try to book an extra one for everyone to gather???? Wolfie--could we possibly place your pop up there?

Everyone should call on their own to book after today and just let them know you are with the Outbacker crew and they will place you in one of the reserved sites (around site #10-#18 or something like that). There are pull thrus there as well as back-in so you can have your choice.

Any questions, just direct them this way!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

UPDATE--Calvin & Hobbes has booked site # 17 and kept #18 open for all to use. They told me that #16 was a nice long pull-thru site if anyone wishes to book that (maybe that fifth wheel?). They also have plenty of back-ins too.

Have a great day all!


----------



## wolfwood

*Wolfwood is in Site #12!!!!! * 






























...and of course, the EZ-up will be there for use!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I thought I would repost the map for everyone, plus the number to call-

http://www.pinevalleyrv.com/mapofcamp.shtml

802-296-6711
or
802-295-6076

Wayne and Margie Parker


----------



## johnp

Take site #11 off the list









Wolfie maybe your well behaved kids can teach our little rat dog to have a better attitude or I'll send it over to Daryll's beast to eat as a snack









Thurs-Sat checking out late sat night

Tried to get #15 but someone beat me to it.

John


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> No sabotage thought. Its great to see a rally in a new area. It gives options to all, near or far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


Maybe we could conference call to each rally- and make it one large east coast rally!
[/quote]

I was thinking more along the lines of Cyber-Cams...........Now wouldn't that be fun.









Tami [/quote]
At the very least, we can send "live" phone-photos/videos back & forth.... I wander if anyone will have thought to have brough a laptop with them????








[/quote]

We will have the laptop with us. I don't remember what kind of hook-ups they have (Wi-Fi, Cable etc) but as i remember the cell phone coverage was iffy at best.

can't wait to go back to that Antiques place again! I will have spending cash this time!!


----------



## damar92

I called today and reserved a site, Thurs thru Sunday. We weren't given a site number yet, but I did request site #14, I figure that would give my beast a little more room to roam.
Darryl


----------



## egregg57

Northern Wind said:


> Hey, Vermont in the fall sounds good to me! If you have room and don't mind a couple of Canadians we could probably swing it!
> 
> Steve


 Mind!? Ha!! Lets go!! We're going to sell this place out!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

[/quote]

The Hercules Canopy will be available too if you need it Kevin. We'll stake it this time!!!

Eric

[/quote]

Thanks, Eric! Never know what the weather will bring.









And as for all those anniversaries......It will be mine and Stacie's on 9/27. Four glorious, beautiful, outstanding, best of my life years. We may be "unavailable" that evening if we can get our little ones down (and when I say unavailable, I probably mean we're sleeping!) HA!









Anyway.............


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Just so I can keep my "man's club card", DW wrote the aforementioned post. Although, I do feel that way. I just don't tell 3.5 million people on a national website. Whoops, I guess I just did...never mind








Can I keep my card anyway?


----------



## egregg57

We are officially in! Don't know which site yet but we are reserved!

Eric

P.S. Bringing serpentine belts for Ford F-150 5.4L V-8, F-250 5.4L V-8, 6.8L V-10, and deisel models any others???


----------



## Doft

We're booked. Coming in on Thursday the 27th and leaving on Sunday the 30th!

Can't wait for our first New England rally!!

Jim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Excellent! I will add you folks to the Tally!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

We're in, for lucky site #13

See you in September.

Tim


----------



## egregg57

We are on site 16


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Got it! (thats supposedly the BIG pull through)


----------



## FFwife

We finally got our site number, I guess they didn't know where to stick cujo. We are at #14.
Watch out for flying dog slobber, whoever is on 13 or 14A
Martha


----------



## 3athlete

OH GREAT...lucky # 13!









Hope "the beast" is in the mood to make new friends


----------



## egregg57

Anyone been to the antique store near Quechee Gorge? It is really cool. There is also a kids toy museum next door. I saw toys that I had as a kid that I forgot about and what happened to them! It even prompted a call to my mother so I could ask what she did with them! Also some huge HO train layouts. Just down the road! Gonna be fun!

Eric


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

As interesting as the antique store was, Stacie was mesmerized by the cabot cheese store located right there. And Colton couldn't take his eyes (or his rear) off of the small antique train that you can ride around the complex.
What I found cool was the ride to Woodstock, VT, and stroll around town. There is an old antique general store there, where I swear I could've spent 6 hours in. It was huge!


----------



## FFwife

3athlete said:


> OH GREAT...lucky # 13!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope "the beast" is in the mood to make new friends


 Dogzilla is always ready to make new friends, he just can't seem to keep them for very long. At least this rally isn't until September, maybe he will get some etiquette lesson before then.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

FFwife said:


> OH GREAT...lucky # 13!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope "the beast" is in the mood to make new friends


 Dogzilla is always ready to make new friends, he just can't seem to keep them for very long. At least this rally isn't until September, maybe he will get some etiquette lesson before then.
[/quote]

Didn't he get a chance to meet Tucker and Duke last fall in Twin Mountain? Once they all smell each others butt's they'll be like old buddies again.

Tim


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> OH GREAT...lucky # 13!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope "the beast" is in the mood to make new friends


 Dogzilla is always ready to make new friends, he just can't seem to keep them for very long. At least this rally isn't until September, maybe he will get some etiquette lesson before then.
[/quote]

Didn't he get a chance to meet Tucker and Duke last fall in Twin Mountain? Once they all smell each others butt's they'll be like old buddies again.

Tim
[/quote]















EEeeEEeeEWWW!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

soooooooooooo.....if by some off chance SOMEONE from the PNW were on a non Outback vacation at that time and in the area could we they stop by and "exchange howdies?"


----------



## egregg57

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> soooooooooooo.....if by some off chance SOMEONE from the PNW were on a non Outback vacation at that time and in the area could we they stop by and "exchange howdies?"


 Ha! I got 4 bunks of which 2 will be in use! Not only could you stop in but I'll put you up for the night! How's that!?

Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

yeah, but where would Rick sleep?









appreciate your offer and Judi has been ever so gracious with her Puff and home accomodations as well!








( think she would mind a ******* PNW Kegger at Wolfwood?







)
we have a timeshare lined up in North Conway ( I have to confirm by 11:00 pm tonite) and are hoping to see lots in the area. We are also going to spend a few days in Boston. I am open to suggestions from all of you that live in the "other part of the world"







as must sees and must does!

I am fulfilling a longtime dream of New England in the fall









We are doing it cuz " You only live once" and "If not now..........when??"


----------



## egregg57

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> yeah, but where would Rick sleep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> appreciate your offer and Judi has been ever so gracious with her Puff and home accomodations as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( think she would mind a ******* PNW Kegger at Wolfwood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Does it matter? Well I should rephrase that..I certainly don't mind throwing a Kegger at Wolfwoods! I know the Wolfwood Estate like the back of my hand....So does Doug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ******* Kegger? You want one? You got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have a timeshare lined up in North Conway ( I have to confirm by 11:00 pm tonite) and are hoping to see lots in the area. We are also going to spend a few days in Boston. I am open to suggestions from all of you that live in the "other part of the world"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as must sees and must does!
> 
> I am fulfilling a longtime dream of New England in the fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are doing it cuz " You only live once" and "If not now..........when??"


 Okay then! How long will you be up...







I mean over here? There are must see's I'd like to call them! North Conway is where my father's side of the family is from. In fact the family headstone in located in the graveyard directly across from Merlino's family restraunt and is right in the front row center. I am sure Judi and I can help you (well I can that is, Judi maybe occupied picking up empties....). Anyway we can help you enjoy your visit to NH!

Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Does it matter? Well I should rephrase that..I certainly don't mind throwing a Kegger at Wolfwoods! I know the Wolfwood Estate like the back of my hand....So does Doug.







******* Kegger? You want one? You got it!
















we have a timeshare lined up in North Conway ( I have to confirm by 11:00 pm tonite) and are hoping to see lots in the area. We are also going to spend a few days in Boston. I am open to suggestions from all of you that live in the "other part of the world"







as must sees and must does!

I am fulfilling a longtime dream of New England in the fall









We are doing it cuz " You only live once" and "If not now..........when??"
[/quote]

Okay then! How long will you be up...







I mean over here? There are must see's I'd like to call them! North Conway is where my father's side of the family is from. In fact the family headstone in located in the graveyard directly across from Merlino's family restraunt and is right in the front row center. I am sure Judi and I can help you (well I can that is, Judi maybe occupied picking up empties....). Anyway we can help you enjoy your visit to NH!

Eric
[/quote]
I spose with Judi and Kathi picking up empties they won' t have much time to participate in the Wolfwood Olympics, hopefully they'll understand the maintenance of Wolfwood is a must, we require a nice facility for our party Olympics.
If the plans we have solidify, we'll be in the time share Sept 21-28 or so . However we will have a couple days prior to and the 29th to goof off in Boston. I am trying to get a grip on what we will have access to while in N.Conway. We'll obviousely have a car.Rick likes to go and see and do and do and see a go. Sheesh, I can't keep up with him, he'll make attempt to cover all of NE in 10 days







, he has endless curiosity. I will reach a point when I tell him I need a down day and go without me.
So feel free to throw ideas out....nothing like the locals giving advice!







I am requesting the trees be in full colors when I am there or you are all in big doo doo


----------



## dmbcfd

Well, Lisa has told a few friends that we'll be camping in Vermont over our anniversary. When I ask "are we or aren't we", I don't get a straight answer. Maybe she is and I'm not? Who will drive the truck and trailer? If we manage to see each other for a few minutes over the next week or so, I'll try for a clear yes or no. I'm not allowed to talk during Red Sox games, so it could be a while.

Don't count us out (or in) yet.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

dmbcfd said:


> Well, Lisa has told a few friends that we'll be camping in Vermont over our anniversary. When I ask "are we or aren't we", I don't get a straight answer. Maybe she is and I'm not? Who will drive the truck and trailer? If we manage to see each other for a few minutes over the next week or so, I'll try for a clear yes or no. I'm not allowed to talk during Red Sox games, so it could be a while.
> 
> Don't count us out (or in) yet.
> 
> Steve


Want me have have Clare call her?

Tim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Ya gotta fill in that pesky little white spot on your map...and besides, I owe you a drink (or two) for fixing my slide problem (damn that Gilligan...)


----------



## johnp

Book it anyway and tell her its a present. My anniversary is next weekend and we will be spending it at a Karate tournament and a graduation party fun fun.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Damn John, thats a good looking set up you've got there. That 4 inch drop stinger was perfect! Is it an optical delusion (as my son would say) but are those aluminum rims on the trailer?


----------



## johnp

Don't know what your talkin about







The sad thing is the bride didn't even notice them. I needed something to mount the replacement tires on.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

dmbcfd said:


> Well, Lisa has told a few friends that we'll be camping in Vermont over our anniversary. When I ask "are we or aren't we", I don't get a straight answer. Maybe she is and I'm not? Who will drive the truck and trailer? If we manage to see each other for a few minutes over the next week or so, I'll try for a clear yes or no. I'm not allowed to talk during Red Sox games, so it could be a while.
> 
> Don't count us out (or in) yet.
> 
> Steve


Well, Sept. 27th is our anniversary and we'll be spending that whole day in a truck full of crying children. Who can beat that? (At least after that day of travelling, we'll be at a beautiful destination!)


----------



## 3athlete

> Lisa has told a few friends that we'll be camping in Vermont over our anniversary


speaking as someone who camped during their last anniversary, I highly recommend it, we had a blast!

thanks NE rally folks
















hope Lisa decides you all should join us!


----------



## egregg57

Hey Kevin looks like I will be able to get your cones back to you....Or maybe we should just keep them ready just in case!

I am hoping for good weather! Crossing fingers!

Eric


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Het Eric- You just hang onto them- I'll catch up with them at the Rally. Unless, of course, we cross paths sometime during the summer months, which is always a possibility! The Rally is coming together, I hope some of our new families/ members will jump aboard- The gang at Pine Valley said she would continue to hold a few extra sites for a bit...


----------



## ecsteman

*I hope a newbie on their shakedown criuse is welcome.*

My wife and I are newly retired and we have just purchased a 2007 Silverado HD Diesel/Allison and a 2007 32' 5'er. We plan to winter with them during the cold northern months. We used to RV about 20 some years ago and have been looking forward to getting back in the groove.

I have been following the Outbacker.com forums for the past few months once we decided on an Outback and when we saw the rally posted, it looked like the perfect opportunity to shakedown the rig . Not too far and hopefully near rv'ers with common interests. I just called Pine Valley and reserved a spot arriving on the 27th and leaving on Oct 1st.

We will pick up the 5er in August. We also purchased a Prodigy controller, an Airborne connection for the trailer , Reese 16K hich with slide and toppers for the 2 sliders.

We are creating a long list of other items, but if anyone has any must have ideas, I would welcome these. I will publish this list later this month for input. We've been looking at Camping World. com for the items.

We look forword to meeting some of the New England Outbackers.


----------



## egregg57

nhsunni5er said:


> *I hope a newbie on their shakedown criuse is welcome.*
> 
> My wife and I are newly retired and we have just purchased a 2007 Silverado HD Diesel/Allison and a 2007 32' 5'er. We plan to winter with them during the cold northern months. We used to RV about 20 some years ago and have been looking forward to getting back in the groove.
> 
> I have been following the Outbacker.com forums for the past few months once we decided on an Outback and when we saw the rally posted, it looked like the perfect opportunity to shakedown the rig . Not too far and hopefully near rv'ers with common interests. I just called Pine Valley and reserved a spot arriving on the 27th and leaving on Oct 1st.
> 
> We will pick up the 5er in August. We also purchased a Prodigy controller, an Airborne connection for the trailer , Reese 16K hich with slide and toppers for the 2 sliders.
> 
> We are creating a long list of other items, but if anyone has any must have ideas, I would welcome these. I will publish this list later this month for input. We've been looking at Camping World. com for the items.
> 
> We look forword to meeting some of the New England Outbackers.


 Awesome!! Welcome aboard!! Congats on your new rig!

Eric


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Welcome aboard!!! Did they give you a site number yet? DW and I are keeping the list going- and will probably post it (once we figure out how to attach the image...) so everyone can see. Am looking forward to seeing the 5'er, thats my dream some day...

As an aside, we should probably start a list for any and all suggestions for a pot luck supper, and as a "new" group event, maybe an afternoon (4:00 ?) cocktail get together- with misc cocktail-ish food items- i.e. stuffed Olives, Cheese and crackers, shrimp,.... you get the idea. Thoughts?


----------



## ecsteman

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Welcome aboard!!! Did they give you a site number yet? DW and I are keeping the list going- and will probably post it (once we figure out how to attach the image...) so everyone can see. Am looking forward to seeing the 5'er, thats my dream some day...
> 
> As an aside, we should probably start a list for any and all suggestions for a pot luck supper, and as a "new" group event, maybe an afternoon (4:00 ?) cocktail get together- with misc cocktail-ish food items- i.e. stuffed Olives, Cheese and crackers, shrimp,.... you get the idea. Thoughts?


We're in site #7. The lady said we would be across the street, but very close. She was very nice and assigned me a drive thru site.

We like parties! A potluck affair sounds fine. We'll gladly contribute.


----------



## Doft

Welcome!

We will be "new" New England Outbackers for the Fall Rally!

We got our reservation confirmation last week in the mail, but stil don't have a site number.
Maybe I should call back to make sure that I'm with the group?

Jim


----------



## dmbcfd

We're in! Site number 19. Cocktail hour sounds like a new tradition I might enjoy.

Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Woo Hoo! we'll bring the anniversary cake... Lets see- Stacie and I, Steve and Lisa, and the next month is Clair and Tim's.

In regards to cocktail hour, maybe we should plan that on a different night than the potluck- if not, we might be reduced to making peanut butter and jelly sandwiches for dinner!


----------



## Adirondack Outbackers

Jim and I talked about trying to get there that weekend. The only thing is that I never know my work schedule that far out. Do you think we would have achnace at a site if we wait until Aug or later to reserve???


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Adirondack Outbackers said:


> Jim and I talked about trying to get there that weekend. The only thing is that I never know my work schedule that far out. Do you think we would have achnace at a site if we wait until Aug or later to reserve???


You might be OK- but you never know. Most CG's will let you reserve a site, and only require a 24 hour cancellation before the date. DW and I will often book two or three CG's in the summertime, and if work/weather/whatever get in the way, we'll cancel a week or so before the date. We might lose a $10 deposit, but more often than not there's no fee. Try calling them, book it and by August, maybe you'll know if you folks can make it or not... but we hope you can!


----------



## Adirondack Outbackers

Hey dmbcfd where in LG are you guys going? That is our neck of the woods







Is that the weekend of the firemen's convention?


----------



## dmbcfd

Adirondack Outbackers said:


> Hey dmbcfd where in LG are you guys going? That is our neck of the woods
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the weekend of the firemen's convention?


We're staying at Lake George Escape. I know nothing about the firemen's convention. It would be a coincidence if that's the same week.

Steve


----------



## johnp

Sure you didn't know









John


----------



## Adirondack Outbackers

http://www.lakegeorgechamber.com/index.asp

"June 14-18, 2006 Hudson Valley Vol. Firemen's Convention Headquarters at the Great Escape Lodge, Queensbury - Parade on Saturday, Bay Rd. 1 PM "

Well, guess you will miss that then.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Well, in an attempt to jump start things a little, how about this...

Thursday, 5:00 PM Cocktals and Hors- dourves- hor durves- horses overies ...Appetizers,

Friday, 5:00 PM (same as above- but maybe "specialized" appetizers (i.e. shrimp, stuffies, etc...)

Saturday,5:00 PM Pot luck supper (because that will be the only night that everyone will be there)

Questions? Comments? Concerns?


----------



## damar92

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Well, in an attempt to jump start things a little, how about this...
> 
> Thursday, 5:00 PM Cocktals and Hors- dourves- hor durves- horses overies ...Appetizers,
> 
> Friday, 5:00 PM (same as above- but maybe "specialized" appetizers (i.e. shrimp, stuffies, etc...)
> 
> Saturday,5:00 PM Pot luck supper (because that will be the only night that everyone will be there)
> 
> Questions? Comments? Concerns?


Kevin, Sounds good to us. If I find time to go dig some quahogs I could bring stuffies. By the way I'm 
glad you crossed off the horses overies. Darryl


----------



## johnp

Sounds great we will be leaving sometime after the potluck or before sunset on Saturday.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I forgot that you folks were an early departure- why dont we make an early potluck, like say 4:00 ? We could always have two potlucks- Friday and Saturday night. When everyone brings something to one potluck, I never seem to be able to sample everyones faires. Maybe three or four dishes on one night and the balance on the other. ?


----------



## johnp

No don't change the potluck the later I leave the better. I may not leave until 9pm.

John


----------



## 3athlete

Hi Kevin,

I love the idea of cocktail hour (yeah, I know, big surprise there)...we'll definitely do Tim's special shrimp. If you need anything else, just let us know.

Looking forward to seeing everyone!

Regarding the "horses ovaries", here in CT, my wonderful DH loves to refer to them as whore's ovaries...isn't *that* appetizing!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Kevin, Sounds good to us. If I find time to go dig some quahogs I


dig a WHAT? hmmmm....am I the only one who doesn't know what this is?







maybe I need to get out more!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Kevin, Sounds good to us. If I find time to go dig some quahogs I


dig a WHAT? hmmmm....am I the only one who doesn't know what this is?







maybe I need to get out more!








[/quote]

Quahogs are a type of clam, found off the New England coast

Tim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Kevin, Sounds good to us. If I find time to go dig some quahogs I


dig a WHAT? hmmmm....am I the only one who doesn't know what this is?







maybe I need to get out more!








[/quote]

Quahogs are a type of clam, found off the New England coast

Tim
[/quote]





















Mmmmm, clams! slurp, slurp!Yummmmmm!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Here's what we'll have waiting for us. Hopefully.

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...l%3Den%26sa%3DG


----------



## johnp

Just got some steamers,little necks and lobster for lunch yesterday. So many clams so little time
















John


----------



## KampinwitKids

Hello all, count us in too! Finally a Rally we can make. We have site #20 27th - 30th. By the way, how many Jakes do we have? Could there be such a think as a rally within the rally?







Please let us know what we can bring for food. I just happen to have a small smoker and it is willing to travel.


----------



## johnp

And it just keeps growing.

Looks like you go to Normandy Farms more than we do. We were there the same weekend in March and we will meet you at this rally and see you For the Halloween weekend.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

OK....heres an update! we are now at the 11 family mark, which is outstanding (not as impressive as the 41 Families at the pig roast Rally, but we New Englanders believe in Quality over Quantity...)!

I will now start putting any pertanent information (menu's, events, announcements) on the FIRST post, so it will be easy to locate. If there is something "new" that will affect everyone, other than making a post and hoping that everyone see's it, I'll announce a new addition to the first post...(speaking of which, check out the first post!)

I will also try and be handy like Tim and and post a campground map with everyones sites, so you can see who your neighbors are.

Stacie and I have reserved site #18 as a community site, and that should be somewhat centralized for the group.

We also have to try and figure out how we are going to set up a laptop w/ a webcam, so we can communicate with the PA rally- and also download pictures while the rally is on-going. I advised Tami (Rizfam) that I will hopefully enlist the help from our more computer-savy members on this one...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hello all, count us in too! Finally a Rally we can make. We have site #20 27th - 30th. By the way, how many Jakes do we have? Could there be such a think as a rally within the rally?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let us know what we can bring for food. I just happen to have a small smoker and it is willing to travel.


Hmm, at least 3 others counting yourself....

Tim

IAFF L-801


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hmmmm.... you guys arn't gonna gang up and me, and give me a blanket party- are you?

IBPO 549 62-88 BCPA


----------



## Doft

We have a laptop and a webcam. I can also hook up my camcorder to my laptop which could work better in this case. I'll be glad to set them up.

Does the campground have internet access?

I don't have a cellular internet card at this point, although that could change by the time of the rally.

Jim


----------



## wolfwood

Doft said:


> We have a laptop and a webcam. I can also hook up my camcorder to my laptop which could work better in this case. I'll be glad to set them up.
> 
> Does the campground have internet access?
> 
> I don't have a cellular internet card at this point, although that could change by the time of the rally.
> 
> Jim


As long as there's cell access or a network available, Kathy's smartphone works as a wireless modem....

This WILL be a team effort! Let's hear it for TeamNewEngland!!!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hmmmm.... you guys arn't gonna gang up and me, and give me a blanket party- are you?
> 
> IBPO 549 62-88 BCPA


Looks like we have a 3 on 1 horseshoe tourney!........but we'll go easy on you.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hmmmm.... you guys arn't gonna gang up and me, and give me a blanket party- are you?
> 
> IBPO 549 62-88 BCPA


Come on Kevin, you know us better then that...we'll even bring you a doughnut or two, so you feel safe and welcome...









You like the white powdered kind or the jelly filled ones.?

Tim


----------



## johnp

I'm going to sit back and have a good laugh at this one.

John


----------



## wolfwood

johnp2000 said:


> I'm going to sit back and have a good laugh at this one.
> 
> John


*JUST * what I was thinkin'....









Hey, wait a minute....NorthernWind is coming down from Canada and is former CMP. I'll bet he'd bring his brother law enforcer some Tim Hortons Coffee to go with that doughnut?


----------



## egregg57

hose draggers unite!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

heh heh heh heh.........







........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

wolfwood said:


> I'm going to sit back and have a good laugh at this one.
> 
> John


*JUST * what I was thinkin'....









Hey, wait a minute....NorthernWind is coming down from Canada and is former CMP. I'll bet he'd bring his brother law enforcer some Tim Hortons Coffee to go with that doughnut?








[/quote]

Steve's got my back... just remember everyone, One riot, One Mountie...

oh yeah, and one bavarian creme chocolate covered little slice of heaven.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I'm going to sit back and have a good laugh at this one.
> 
> John


*JUST * what I was thinkin'....









Hey, wait a minute....NorthernWind is coming down from Canada and is former CMP. I'll bet he'd bring his brother law enforcer some Tim Hortons Coffee to go with that doughnut?








[/quote]

Steve's got my back... just remember everyone, One riot, One Mountie...
[/quote]
ahem...uhhh...and one *KPD* Officer (Kennewick Police Dept)
should we bring handcuffs?kubaton?pepper spray? BREATHALIZER?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

hummm.... it seems the odds are evening up a little...

Ah, leave the BT at home!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Tim look what you have done!........mention Doughnuts and they seem to come out of the woodwork!.

Im starting to get concerned........they have handcuffs!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

KampinwitKids said:


> Tim look what you have done!........mention Doughnuts and they seem to come out of the woodwork!.
> 
> Im starting to get concerned........they have handcuffs!


Doughnuts? what kind? glazed?







sugared?







powdered?







(Rick wants to know)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

KampinwitKids said:


> Tim look what you have done!........mention Doughnuts and they seem to come out of the woodwork!.
> 
> Im starting to get concerned........they have handcuffs!


Yeah, but I have two, count 'em....two water cans. They may get us in the end, but they'll be awful wet.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Tim look what you have done!........mention Doughnuts and they seem to come out of the woodwork!.
> 
> Im starting to get concerned........they have handcuffs!


Yeah, but I have two, count 'em....two water cans. They may get us in the end, but they'll be awful wet.








[/quote]
water cans or CANNONS? hmmmmm....water vs bullets.................


----------



## 3athlete

> water cans or CANNONS? hmmmmm....water vs bullets................. devil2.gif


the way those hoses spray, they are like cannons, you'll be lucky to get a shot off when those things are blasting...









gotta have the hubby's back here


----------



## egregg57

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Tim look what you have done!........mention Doughnuts and they seem to come out of the woodwork!.
> 
> Im starting to get concerned........they have handcuffs!


Yeah, but I have two, count 'em....two water cans. They may get us in the end, but they'll be awful wet.








[/quote]
water cans or CANNONS? hmmmmm....water vs bullets.................








[/quote]

All we have to do is throw pastries, coffee and doughnuts in thier general direction. My brother is a Cop, it works every time! They don't stand a chance!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too




----------



## Thor

It is starting to look better for us. My fall trip for work has not been finallized yet but it looks like I will be back before the rally. Once confirmed, we will be there.

Thor


----------



## KampinwitKids

egregg57 said:


> Tim look what you have done!........mention Doughnuts and they seem to come out of the woodwork!.
> 
> Im starting to get concerned........they have handcuffs!


Yeah, but I have two, count 'em....two water cans. They may get us in the end, but they'll be awful wet.








[/quote]
water cans or CANNONS? hmmmmm....water vs bullets.................








[/quote]

All we have to do is throw pastries, coffee and doughnuts in thier general direction. My brother is a Cop, it works every time! They don't stand a chance!

Glazed doughnuts sure are messy when they get wet!.........















[/quote]


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

KampinwitKids said:


> Tim look what you have done!........mention Doughnuts and they seem to come out of the woodwork!.
> 
> Im starting to get concerned........they have handcuffs!


Yeah, but I have two, count 'em....two water cans. They may get us in the end, but they'll be awful wet.








[/quote]
water cans or CANNONS? hmmmmm....water vs bullets.................








[/quote]

All we have to do is throw pastries, coffee and doughnuts in thier general direction. My brother is a Cop, it works every time! They don't stand a chance!

Glazed doughnuts sure are messy when they get wet!.........















[/quote]
[/quote]
hmmmmmmmmmmmm....ok, let's throw the donuts in the air and see who can shoot em with real (not water) bullets! anyone up for a game of glazed skeet shooting?















well bring Cricket along to keep everyone in line!


----------



## wolfwood

Ok - I've been following this little 'tiff going on...and I must remind you all that Tadger will be there...the doughnuts don't stand a chance!



Thor said:


> It is starting to look better for us. My fall trip for work has not been finallized yet but it looks like I will be back before the rally. Once confirmed, we will be there.
> 
> Thor


REALY??? I'm finally gonna meet Thor???

I'm gonna meet Thor-or! I'm gonna meet Thor-or!!


----------



## dmbcfd

I met a Boston Jake down in Luray, VA of all places. He told me a guy he works with is buying an Outback, joining Outbackers, and planning to attend our little rally. He didn't know his screen name, but his name is Brian, I think. Has anyone heard from him yet?

Steve


----------



## KampinwitKids

dmbcfd said:


> I met a Boston Jake down in Luray, VA of all places. He told me a guy he works with is buying an Outback, joining Outbackers, and planning to attend our little rally. He didn't know his screen name, but his name is Brian, I think. Has anyone heard from him yet?
> 
> Steve


........when did you meet the Boston Jake, was it this past two weeks and did he have a Class A, Minius the awning?


----------



## Northern Wind

Doughnuts? did someone mention doughnuts?
and Tim's coffee?


----------



## wolfwood

Northern Wind said:


> ....and Tim's coffee?


Is there any other kind worth mentioning?


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> ....and Tim's coffee?


Is there any other kind worth mentioning?
[/quote]

Being a coffee junkie, fan, fanatic, coffaholic etc etc etc....Am I missing something? Did Tim hold out in Danforth? Hatcityhosehauler were you keeping the goods close?

AND inquiring minds would like to know if there will be more piping this time. Everyone loved it last rally!!

Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> ....and Tim's coffee?


Is there any other kind worth mentioning?
[/quote]

Being a coffee junkie, fan, fanatic, coffaholic etc etc etc....Am I missing something? Did Tim hold out in Danforth? Hatcityhosehauler were you keeping the goods close?

AND inquiring minds would like to know if there will be more piping this time. Everyone loved it last rally!!

Eric
[/quote]
hmmmmmmmmm....piping huh? Is that type of recreational behavior legal in NE? the indians call it peace piping...you folks just call it piping?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

egregg57 said:


> ....and Tim's coffee?


Is there any other kind worth mentioning?
[/quote]

Being a coffee junkie, fan, fanatic, coffaholic etc etc etc....Am I missing something? Did Tim hold out in Danforth? Hatcityhosehauler were you keeping the goods close?

AND inquiring minds would like to know if there will be more piping this time. Everyone loved it last rally!!

Eric
[/quote]

Actually Eric, Judi is referring to "Tim Hortons" brand coffee, sorta like the Dunkin' Donuts of Ontario, which was only available in the Northern most country of our fair continent, but in the last few years has been popping up here and there around the US (there are a bunch of them in eastern CT.)

....Doxie, I've never quite heard the pipes I play with referred to as "peace" pipes. On the contrary, they are the only musical instrument ever labeled an instrument of war.

and, in answer to Eric's question as to whether there will be any in VT, I play mine if Kathy plays hers.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Actually Eric, Judi is referring to "Tim Hortons" brand coffee, sorta like the Dunkin' Donuts of Ontario


BLASPHEMY!!!!!


> ....Doxie, I've never quite heard the pipes I play with referred to as "peace" pipes. On the contrary, they are the only musical instrument ever labeled an instrument of war.
> 
> and, in answer to Eric's question as to whether there will be any in VT, I play mine if Kathy plays hers.
> Tim


I'll pass that along.....

...and Tawnya...there _IS _ some question as to whether BAGpiping is or should be a _legal_ recreational activity....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Actually Eric, Judi is referring to "Tim Hortons" brand coffee, sorta like the Dunkin' Donuts of Ontario


BLASPHEMY!!!!!


> ....Doxie, I've never quite heard the pipes I play with referred to as "peace" pipes. On the contrary, they are the only musical instrument ever labeled an instrument of war.
> 
> and, in answer to Eric's question as to whether there will be any in VT, I play mine if Kathy plays hers.
> Tim


I'll pass that along.....

...and Tawnya...there _IS _ some question as to whether BAGpiping is or should be a _legal_ recreational activity....








[/quote]
I was just kiddin him! I most certainly look forward to seeing and hearing the bagpipes in a setting different from the only times I have ever experienced them which sadly have been officer funerals. 
It will be a treat for sure


----------



## egregg57

I like to hear the pipes..but i keep my distance as I am allergic to Blackwood!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> I like to hear the pipes..but i keep my distance as I am allergic to Blackwood!


Eric, we do carry the anti-toxin with us at all times for treatement of just such an affliction (and a few others, as well







). We'd certainly be happy to administer some when next we see your smiling face.....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> I like to hear the pipes..but i keep my distance as I am allergic to Blackwood!


allergic?hmmm....something tells me there is more to this!


----------



## egregg57

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I like to hear the pipes..but i keep my distance as I am allergic to Blackwood!


allergic?hmmm....something tells me there is more to this!








[/quote]

Oh there is so much more.........


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> I like to hear the pipes..but i keep my distance as I am allergic to Blackwood!


allergic?hmmm....something tells me there is more to this!








[/quote]

Oh there is so much more.........
[/quote]
so which one of ya is gonna start talkin? and the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth


----------



## egregg57

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I like to hear the pipes..but i keep my distance as I am allergic to Blackwood!


allergic?hmmm....something tells me there is more to this!








[/quote]

Oh there is so much more.........
[/quote]
so which one of ya is gonna start talkin? and the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth








[/quote]

This story is now reserved for campfires and such but I'll give you a peak....

here we go......

revealations

but this will be the end of this topic as I don't want to hijack the rally thread! Sorry for the stray..! It is funny tho!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> I like to hear the pipes..but i keep my distance as I am allergic to Blackwood!


allergic?hmmm....something tells me there is more to this!








[/quote]

Oh there is so much more.........
[/quote]
so which one of ya is gonna start talkin? and the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth








[/quote]

This story is now reserved for campfires and such but I'll give you a peak....

here we go......

revealations

but this will be the end of this topic as I don't want to hijack the rally thread! Sorry for the stray..! It is funny tho!
[/quote]
Ummmmm....this mild-mannered thread about our beloved Fall Rally has clearly been hijacked by the less-desirable types....but, Eric, if you're gonna do this, then at least include the _ENTIRE  _ sorry chain of events ...

For anyone who cares....._THIS_ is where it all started (I can't believe I'm doing this







) ...

The sad story begins....
...and then goes here....
Then, somehow went here too

...and now you know the REST of the story....


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> I like to hear the pipes..but i keep my distance as I am allergic to Blackwood!


allergic?hmmm....something tells me there is more to this!








[/quote]

Oh there is so much more.........
[/quote]
so which one of ya is gonna start talkin? and the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth








[/quote]

This story is now reserved for campfires and such but I'll give you a peak....

here we go......

revealations

but this will be the end of this topic as I don't want to hijack the rally thread! Sorry for the stray..! It is funny tho!
[/quote]
Ummmmm....this mild-mannered thread about our beloved Fall Rally has clearly been hijacked by the less-desirable types....but, Eric, if you're gonna do this, then at least include the _ENTIRE  _ sorry chain of events ...

For anyone who cares....._THIS_ is where it all started (I can't believe I'm doing this







) ...

The sad story begins....
...and then goes here....
Then, somehow went here too

...and now you know the REST of the story....
[/quote]

Oh God the whole thing?


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> I like to hear the pipes..but i keep my distance as I am allergic to Blackwood!


allergic?hmmm....something tells me there is more to this!








[/quote]

Oh there is so much more.........
[/quote]
so which one of ya is gonna start talkin? and the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth








[/quote]

This story is now reserved for campfires and such but I'll give you a peak....

here we go......

revealations

but this will be the end of this topic as I don't want to hijack the rally thread! Sorry for the stray..! It is funny tho!
[/quote]
Ummmmm....this mild-mannered thread about our beloved Fall Rally has clearly been hijacked by the less-desirable types....but, Eric, if you're gonna do this, then at least include the _ENTIRE  _ sorry chain of events ...

For anyone who cares....._THIS_ is where it all started (I can't believe I'm doing this







) ...

The sad story begins....
...and then goes here....
Then, somehow went here too

...and now you know the REST of the story....
[/quote]

Oh God the whole thing?








[/quote]
You thought maybe you could get away with appearing to be lilly white and innocent?







Oh contraire, my dastardly neighbor (the saving grace there being that I can quite easily keep an eye on you AND have equal access to a certain residence in Brentwood, NH....which, lest you forget, is a mere 6 miles away and clearly within my path at least twice daily...) You gettin' home late tonight ????


----------



## johnp

This is going to get ugly









John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

johnp2000 said:


> This is going to get ugly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John


...and you all thought the Finest and Bravest going at it with each other was going to be a show?









It will only go down hill from here folks.

Tim


----------



## egregg57

you here something buzzing tim?


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> you here something buzzing tim?


Might be the SawsAll?


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> you here something buzzing tim?


Might be the SawsAll?
[/quote]

There it is again!


----------



## wolfwood

Leaving the office now.....you guess when I'll be in Brentwood ....


----------



## dmbcfd

[/quote]
........when did you meet the Boston Jake, was it this past two weeks and did he have a Class A, Minius the awning?
[/quote]

Yes, as a matter of fact it was last Tuesday and the awning on his class A decided to go a little further south. You must be the guy! Welcome to the party!

Steve


----------



## KampinwitKids

........when did you meet the Boston Jake, was it this past two weeks and did he have a Class A, Minius the awning?
[/quote]

Yes, as a matter of fact it was last Tuesday and the awning on his class A decided to go a little further south. You must be the guy! Welcome to the party!

Steve
[/quote]

Wow, what a small world!, Yup Brian here, DW Sue and Brendan is 3 y/o. Judging from some of the shenanigans that take place here, I might just fit right in. Sue and I are looking forward to meeting all of you in Quechee this Fall, and surely Brendan will have a blast with a site opposite the playground. I was going to bring my friend, Mr. Walker, and let him wear the Crown, but I might get into a little bit of trouble!.....maybe I should just bring the applejuice....NAHHH!

Oh buy the way Tim, should we be calling this Rally, the â€œDoughnut Festivalâ€


----------



## wolfwood

KampinwitKids said:


> Wow, what a small world!, Yup Brian here, DW Sue and Brendan is 3 y/o. Judging from some of the shenanigans that take place here, I might just fit right in. Sue and I are looking forward to meeting all of you in Quechee this Fall, and surely Brendan will have a blast with a site opposite the playground. I was going to bring my friend, Mr. Walker, and let him wear the Crown, but I might get into a little bit of trouble!.....maybe I should just bring the applejuice....NAHHH!
> 
> Oh buy the way Tim, should we be calling this Rally, the â€œDoughnut Festivalâ€


Not to worry Brian, Mr. Walker and the Cap't will keep each other company and us well entertained! After all, it will be Autumn in New England.


----------



## dmbcfd

Yes, the world is getting smaller every day! I had to travel 600 miles south to meet a guy who knows another guy that I will be camping with three months from now and 150 miles north of here. And we're all in the same profession, and we live within 30 miles of each other.

How does the witness protection program work?

I think there will be too many firefighters to call it a doughnut festival. I'm sure Kevin will come up with something nice and respectful for us. If you like the shenanigans, wait 'til you see the Tomfoolery. However, there will be no skullduggery, I hope anyway, you never can tell. I agree with Judi, Mr. Walker and especially the Captain should try to attend.

Now where did I leave that water can?

Steve


----------



## 3athlete

> skullduggery


what the #@[email protected]$# is that?

water cans...now there's a fun gunfight!


----------



## KampinwitKids

dmbcfd said:


> Yes, the world is getting smaller every day! I had to travel 600 miles south to meet a guy who knows another guy that I will be camping with three months from now and 150 miles north of here. And we're all in the same profession, and we live within 30 miles of each other.
> 
> How does the witness protection program work?
> 
> I think there will be too many firefighters to call it a doughnut festival. I'm sure Kevin will come up with something nice and respectful for us. If you like the shenanigans, wait 'til you see the Tomfoolery. However, there will be no skullduggery, I hope anyway, you never can tell. I agree with Judi, Mr. Walker and especially the Captain should try to attend.
> 
> Now where did I leave that water can?
> 
> Steve


Well Steve, I have to agree with you. We clearly have them out numbered! A Doughnut Festival just came to mind because I just pictured assorted confectionery delights wafting and flying about our Outbacks as we attacked with our arsenal of water dispensing equipment, borrowed of course from departments with the full consent and co-operation of the Chief!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

KampinwitKids said:


> Yes, the world is getting smaller every day! I had to travel 600 miles south to meet a guy who knows another guy that I will be camping with three months from now and 150 miles north of here. And we're all in the same profession, and we live within 30 miles of each other.
> 
> How does the witness protection program work?
> 
> I think there will be too many firefighters to call it a doughnut festival. I'm sure Kevin will come up with something nice and respectful for us. If you like the shenanigans, wait 'til you see the Tomfoolery. However, there will be no skullduggery, I hope anyway, you never can tell. I agree with Judi, Mr. Walker and especially the Captain should try to attend.
> 
> Now where did I leave that water can?
> 
> Steve


Well Steve, I have to agree with you. We clearly have them out numbered! A Doughnut Festival just came to mind because I just pictured assorted confectionery delights wafting and flying about our Outbacks as we attacked with our arsenal of water dispensing equipment, borrowed of course from departments with the full consent and co-operation of the Chief!








[/quote]

I was thinking of it more as a peace offering.









Tim


----------



## johnp

Water fight in late September in Vermont







now where did I put that raingear. Maybe we could get Tim Horton's or Dunkin Donuts to sponser the rally.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

johnp2000 said:


> Water fight in late September in Vermont
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now where did I put that raingear. Maybe we could get Tim Horton's or Dunkin Donuts to sponser the rally.
> 
> John


Better then playing with water on a cold January night, with temps at -5F.....not that I've ever done that...I'm just saying...


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

You guys can go ahead and run into the burning buildings... I'll stay out on the street and make sure no one runs over your hoses !


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

if those hoses are "somehow" sabotaged just before the fight.....I will know nothing about it


----------



## dmbcfd

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> You guys can go ahead and run into the burning buildings... I'll stay out on the street and make sure no one runs over your hoses !


I hate it when they run over my hose.

I guess I shouldn't leave it out in the street.









Steve


----------



## egregg57

dmbcfd said:


> You guys can go ahead and run into the burning buildings... I'll stay out on the street and make sure no one runs over your hoses !


I hate it when they run over my hose.

I guess I shouldn't leave it out in the street.









Steve
[/quote]

There it is! The thread has finally hit rock bottom!


----------



## dmbcfd

3athlete said:


> skullduggery
> 
> 
> 
> what the #@[email protected]$# is that?
> 
> water cans...now there's a fun gunfight!
Click to expand...

Well Clare,

I may not have the spelling correct, and it is difficult to define. I suppose it could be anything from the secret deals you see on Survivor to something just short of the stuff you see on Sopranos. In general, it is shenanigans and tomfoolery that get out of control and some would consider it "a step too far" or "crossing the line". In our little group, you could call the the past predicaments that the "staff" got into as skullduggery, just as a less serious example.

Disclaimer:
I have no knowledge of any planned skullduggery, nor did I have any advanced knowledge of previous acts of skullduggery. I do not necessarily condone skullduggery nor do I hold any ill feelings toward those who may, or may not have committed prior acts of skullduggery with, or without my knowledge or lack thereof. If you ask me, I won't remember.

Steve


----------



## 3athlete

[/quote] Disclaimer:
I have no knowledge of any planned skullduggery, nor did I have any advanced knowledge of previous acts of skullduggery. I do not necessarily condone skullduggery nor do I hold any ill feelings toward those who may, or may not have committed prior acts of skullduggery with, or without my knowledge or lack thereof. If you ask me, I won't remember.

Steve


> Steve are you trying to give Staci a run for her $...that's an awful lot of "lawyer speak"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and of course, you'll plead the 5th when questioned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and btw, thanks for clearing up that definition!!!


----------



## wolfwood

dmbcfd said:


> Steve are you trying to give Staci a run for her $...that's an awful lot of "lawyer speak"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and of course, you'll plead the 5th when questioned!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and btw, thanks for clearing up that definition!!!


Not to wrry Clare....Staci will have done her due dilligence and I will be pleased to temporarily serve as her paralegal....together we will exercise our rights and see our full obligations through to accurate and complete execution. I'm sure Det. Kevin will be more than available to assist US should anyone get out of hand.....

BTW, I believe YOU are 3rd in line....following only the 2 "doers of evil upon the Staff"....


----------



## KampinwitKids

.................All I wanted was for a friendly game of shoes..........now look what's happened!


----------



## egregg57

Steve, The disclaimer is good but in an effort to further protect those who would contemplate engaging in Skullduggery (unknowingly of course), perhaps for example "you" for example only....

Note 1. "you" is being used as a loose example and does not suggest that Steve or anyone of his immediate family would engage in any tomfoolery, shenanigan or shenanigans, schtick, gag, lollygaging, skylarking or skating.

.....and I would like to take this moment to say that I would never insinuate that anyone of Steves upstanding moral character would engage in any such dubious activity. And if Skullduggery does exist which is a debatable subject (*we as Outbackers would not condone, ratify, support, participate in (knowingly) such endeavors which would bring bad light, press, opinion or reputation upon the members or family of said Outbackers.* we would voice loudly our opposition to the said act with vigor!

But in this convolouted age it is important to note that any Outbacker that may be drawn into a skullduggerous act (unknowingly of course) could not be held personally responsible becuase as stated in paragraph 2 *Outbackers would not condone, ratify, support, participate in (knowingly) such endeavors which would bring bad light, press, opinion or reputation upon the members or family of said Outbackers.* And with that understanding and the knowledge of the collective innocence of Outbackers in general it could be taken as an insult if the suggestion were to be made that we did (knowingly) participate in any skullduggery, skullderous act in nature or any other circumstance which could be construde into being viewed as a Skullduggerous act (if in fact Skullduggery does exist)

Since it is not fully known to exist, skullduggery, if it does occur, {(which is highly unlikely) I expect to see Sasquatch first} we as a community (read Outbackers) would smack down the Skullduggerous perpetrator with certain expeditious zeal in only such a way that Outbackers can. The punishment could include but not limited to.....

Trouncing, beating, Blackwood bashing, Bagpipe torture, Mashmallow Stick Accupunture, Fire walking, Wolfwood staff lashes (they hurt) or being thrown to Hatcityhosehaulers Hounds Of Hell (to name a few).


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> ...... would smack down the Skullduggerous perpetrator with certain expeditious zeal in only such a way that Outbackers can. ,,,


Ahhhhhh, so that's what the activity that Tracy & I were were engaged in yesterday is called? Yanno...the one where we had you cornered in front of the trucks....just after having you cornered in the garden....just after you committed the act of Trespass, followed by Illegal Entry into Puff, in order to remove a certain Staff from within (for which your own DW turned you in - - - AGAIN!







) Oh - I forgot....Outbackers wouldn't knowligly commit Skullduggerous acts or shenanigans. Be sure to let Tracy know that, too - would ya' please?


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> ...... would smack down the Skullduggerous perpetrator with certain expeditious zeal in only such a way that Outbackers can. ,,,


Ahhhhhh, so that's what the activity that Tracy & I were were engaged in yesterday is called? Yanno...the one where we had you cornered in front of the trucks....just after having you cornered in the garden....just after you committed the act of Trespass, followed by Illegal Entry into Puff, in order to remove a certain Staff from within (for which your own DW turned you in - - - AGAIN!







) Oh - I forgot....Outbackers wouldn't knowligly commit Skullduggerous acts or shenanigans. Be sure to let Tracy know that, too - would ya' please?
[/quote]

I plead the [email protected]


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> ...... would smack down the Skullduggerous perpetrator with certain expeditious zeal in only such a way that Outbackers can. ,,,


Ahhhhhh, so that's what the activity that Tracy & I were were engaged in yesterday is called? Yanno...the one where we had you cornered in front of the trucks....just after having you cornered in the garden....just after you committed the act of Trespass, followed by Illegal Entry into Puff, in order to remove a certain Staff from within (for which your own DW turned you in - - - AGAIN!







) Oh - I forgot....Outbackers wouldn't knowligly commit Skullduggerous acts or shenanigans. Be sure to let Tracy know that, too - would ya' please?
[/quote]

I plead the [email protected]
[/quote]
Sorry....

Think you drank it


----------



## johnp

Its only July I can only imagine how low this will get before the end on September










John


----------



## 3athlete

> BTW, I believe YOU are 3rd in line....following only the 2 "doers of evil upon the Staff"....


WHO ME?









I too plead the 5th! and I haven't drunk that, EVER!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

would I be wrong to be fearful that a particular Outbacker could potentially end up with a "SKULL" fracture?








You are starting to sound like a group of sneaky, canyving, lying, stealing, story telling, drinking, BSing, pushy,fighting, cornering group of Outbackers that might tarnish the perfectly well behaved reputation







of the PNW Outbackers that are considering visiting your compound rally that drink nothing more than harmless Koolaid







. What shall we bring to the festivities?







(and whose side are we on?)


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and whose side are we on?)


*WHAT??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  

Where was it you were planning to stay while in New England? Yeah - that's what I thought


----------



## egregg57

Sheeesh! West coasters


----------



## 3athlete

> a group of sneaky, canyving, lying, stealing, story telling, drinking, BSing, pushy,fighting, cornering group of Outbackers


Is that a problem? We are tons of fun, maybe you West-coasters just can't handle it, must be whimpyum I mean too quiet for the East side of the country.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> a group of sneaky, canyving, lying, stealing, story telling, drinking, BSing, pushy,fighting, cornering group of Outbackers
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a problem? We are tons of fun, maybe you West-coasters just can't handle it, must be whimpyum I mean too quiet for the East side of the country.
Click to expand...

Doug makes us behave over here. No drinking, loud talking, laughing, joking, story telling, bsing, chasing, no dogs or childen at rally's, and we have to be in bed by 8:00pm. Since he must be holding all the Zion attendees hostage and not letting them be on the forum he can't tell you other wise. Besides, he also doesn't let us lie, fib, or be less than truthful.


----------



## egregg57

Doug makes us behave over here. No drinking, loud talking, laughing, joking, story telling, bsing, chasing, no dogs or childen at rally's, and we have to be in bed by 8:00pm. Since he must be holding all the Zion attendees hostage and not letting them be on the forum he can't tell you other wise. Besides, he also doesn't let us lie, fib, or be less than truthful.








[/quote]

I have heard Doug accused of being alot of things but a wet blanket? Wow! The revelations never cease!


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and whose side are we on?)


*WHAT??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  

Where was it you were planning to stay while in New England? Yeah - that's what I thought





















[/quote]



> Just making sure you are on your toes Judi! (ps) I refuse to accept the large amounts of "beverage", cash and the promise of a wooden walking stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a carved wolf head on it to be on "their" side. I would never betray you! I told them I was sure it wasn't a walking stick anyway, but they insisted it is


[/quote]*That's okay. They can certainly continue to believe as they choose....














*



> Doug makes us behave over here. No drinking, loud talking, laughing, joking, story telling, bsing, chasing, no dogs or childen at rally's, and we have to be in bed by 8:00pm. Since he must be holding all the Zion attendees hostage and not letting them be on the forum he can't tell you other wise. Besides, he also doesn't let us lie, fib, or be less than truthful.


*Be carefull what you say, these New England puritans will believe it all....







*


----------



## egregg57

*Be carefull what you say, these New England puritans will believe it all....







*
[/quote]

AAAAAAAAAMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEENNNNNNNNN


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (and whose side are we on?)


*WHAT??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*  

Where was it you were planning to stay while in New England? Yeah - that's what I thought





















[/quote]



> Just making sure you are on your toes Judi! (ps) I refuse to accept the large amounts of "beverage", cash and the promise of a wooden walking stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with a carved wolf head on it to be on "their" side. I would never betray you! I told them I was sure it wasn't a walking stick anyway, but they insisted it is


[/quote]*That's okay. They can certainly continue to believe as they choose....














*



> Doug makes us behave over here. No drinking, loud talking, laughing, joking, story telling, bsing, chasing, no dogs or childen at rally's, and we have to be in bed by 8:00pm. Since he must be holding all the Zion attendees hostage and not letting them be on the forum he can't tell you other wise. Besides, he also doesn't let us lie, fib, or be less than truthful.


*Be carefull what you say, these New England puritans will believe it all....







*
[/quote]
PURITANS? where?


----------



## 3athlete

> Be carefull what you say, these New England puritans will believe it all....


Speak for yourself Judi!

I enjoy being a prankster, rabble-rouser, wise-gal, and anything else you can think of, certainly NOT a puritan! 







Dontcha think?


----------



## dmbcfd

Gee, I only said "skullduggery" and then I sat back and watched the fireworks. You guys are easy entertainment.









Steve


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

3athlete said:


> Be carefull what you say, these New England puritans will believe it all....
> 
> 
> 
> Speak for yourself Judi!
> 
> I enjoy being a prankster, rabble-rouser, wise-gal, and anything else you can think of, certainly NOT a puritan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dontcha think?
Click to expand...

aha! an honest one in the bunch!


----------



## dmbcfd

How do we feel about an SOB joining the fun? I guy I work with just bought a Jayco Featherlite and he's checking his schedule to see if he can make it. Adding one more firefighter couldn't be a problem, could it?

Steve


----------



## egregg57

dmbcfd said:


> How do we feel about an SOB joining the fun? I guy I work with just bought a Jayco Featherlite and he's checking his schedule to see if he can make it. Adding one more firefighter couldn't be a problem, could it?
> 
> Steve


 I certainly don't mind! Maybe we can convert him!

Eric


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> How do we feel about an SOB joining the fun? I guy I work with just bought a Jayco Featherlite and he's checking his schedule to see if he can make it. Adding one more firefighter couldn't be a problem, could it?
> 
> Steve


 I certainly don't mind! Maybe we can convert him!

Eric
[/quote]
Eric, did you say MAYBE?


----------



## egregg57

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> How do we feel about an SOB joining the fun? I guy I work with just bought a Jayco Featherlite and he's checking his schedule to see if he can make it. Adding one more firefighter couldn't be a problem, could it?
> 
> Steve


 I certainly don't mind! Maybe we can convert him!

Eric
[/quote]
Eric, did you say MAYBE?
[/quote]

Well....yeah. Maybe he's a hardcore SOB'er?! Who knows. Lets get them loosened up with some fine Outbackers Appletinis and Beer and see what happens! Ya never know!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

dmbcfd said:


> How do we feel about an SOB joining the fun? I guy I work with just bought a Jayco Featherlite and he's checking his schedule to see if he can make it. Adding one more firefighter couldn't be a problem, could it?
> 
> Steve


As long as he brings some doughnuts to appease the Finest, you know the rest of the Brothers would love to have him along.

Tim


----------



## brandycroz

Hi everyone -

I am kinda new here - we have been looking forward to meeting everyone at a rally. We missed the Danforth Bay one this time around. The PA one is too far for a weekend...so we are hoping to get to this one - I am calling in the morning.

Looking forward to meeting everyone!

Sheryl


----------



## 3athlete

WELCOME *brandycroz* 

We hope you can join the fun!


----------



## wolfwood

brandycroz said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> I am kinda new here - we have been looking forward to meeting everyone at a rally. We missed the Danforth Bay one this time around. The PA one is too far for a weekend...so we are hoping to get to this one - I am calling in the morning.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone!
> 
> Sheryl


YAHOO!!!!! Looking forward to meeting you in VT!


----------



## egregg57

brandycroz said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> I am kinda new here - we have been looking forward to meeting everyone at a rally. We missed the Danforth Bay one this time around. The PA one is too far for a weekend...so we are hoping to get to this one - I am calling in the morning.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone!
> 
> Sheryl


 *Alrighty then!* Welcome aboard!!!









But are you SURE you want to join this Motely Crew?!


----------



## KampinwitKids

brandycroz said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> I am kinda new here - we have been looking forward to meeting everyone at a rally. We missed the Danforth Bay one this time around. The PA one is too far for a weekend...so we are hoping to get to this one - I am calling in the morning.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone!
> 
> Sheryl


Welcome Neighbor









We call first dibs on brandycroz, they are on the Firefighters Team!

Gregg, what is an SOB in our Forum? .....workin today?


----------



## egregg57

KampinwitKids said:


> Hi everyone -
> 
> I am kinda new here - we have been looking forward to meeting everyone at a rally. We missed the Danforth Bay one this time around. The PA one is too far for a weekend...so we are hoping to get to this one - I am calling in the morning.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone!
> 
> Sheryl


Welcome Neighbor









We call first dibs on brandycroz, they are on the Firefighters Team!
[/quote]

That would be Some Other Brand!! No matter what brand we're all Outbackers at heart!

BTW The Police types are a little different, but harmless......


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Steve- make sure your SOB friend (HA!) is convinced to join! (we know you can do it...) Brandycroz, welcome aboard! haven't heard from you folks for awhile. Depending on the lift off times, maybe we can caravan up to Vermont and pick up members along the way. Well, for what I thought was going to be a small rally, has just taken a life of it's own. I just hope I (we) can pull this off and not disappoint anyone!
And Tim.... it is a chocolate covered bavarian creme that will appease the bretheran...

P.S. Sheryl- when you call, see if they can give you a site number, so that I can add you to the list and I will post a site map (as soon as Tim helps me...)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Steve- make sure your SOB friend (HA!) is convinced to join! (we know you can do it...) Brandycroz, welcome aboard! haven't heard from you folks for awhile. Depending on the lift off times, maybe we can caravan up to Vermont and pick up members along the way. Well, for what I thought was going to be a small rally, has just taken a life of it's own. I just hope I (we) can pull this off and not disappoint anyone!
> And Tim.... it is a chocolate covered bavarian creme that will appease the bretheran...
> 
> P.S. Sheryl- when you call, see if they can give you a site number, so that I can add you to the list and I will post a site map (as soon as Tim helps me...)


Sorry Kevin, I haven't had a lot of time lately. Send me a list of everyone that's going and their site#, and I will see what I can throw together this weekend.

After planning 3 rallies, I told have found out they do take on a life of their own, so this is nothing new.

Tim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

No worries Tim- I've been slammed the last two weeks anyway, and I know I was supposed to forward a list to you. I figured I'd wait until I heard from the core group, and then post. I'm thinking that because the date is gettting closer, fewer new arrivals will be near the "group" as they originally only set aside twelve or so sites. I believe with the two new "joiners", we're up to 14!


----------



## dmbcfd

My SOB friend just informed me that he has been assigned site #20-something. Does that make 6 firefighters now? I'll try to get him to join the forum.

Steve


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> .... because the date is gettting closer, .....


*FALL!!!??? CLOSER????














Bite your tongue!!!!*


----------



## brandycroz

Ok everyone I have a site. I just spoke with Leila and reserved site #21 coming in on Thursday and leaving Sun. However, she said there is a big mix up with this rally!! She said they don't know anything about the Outbackers group-apparently no one had been mentioning the name? One other person called yesterday and mentioned Outbackers but she said that was the first she heard the name. She also said there are NOT sites on hold for us...we just happen to be getting them together. The other thing was the community site #18 is listed under the name James and Amy (are they with us?) She also mentioned there is a conflict with site #20, I think they have two booking for that site? She asked us to get a list of all the sites we were given with our names so she could make sure no one gets bumped from that area if they have outside people coming in. 
She also said the following sites were still available....5, 6, 14A, 25, 26, 27 and 30 and up.

Leila was even on this website trying to figure out all she could by reading the posts and such. She was amazed how there was a link to the campground and info - but no group reservation. She is very nice and wants to make sure we are all together for the rally.

So if everyone can post their name and site number, I will call her back and make sure we are all set. I know Kevin and Stacie have been handling this - but I can help out too if you want.

Sheryl


----------



## wolfwood

brandycroz said:


> Ok everyone I have a site. I just spoke with Leila and reserved site #21 coming in on Thursday and leaving Sun. However, she said there is a big mix up with this rally!! She said they don't know anything about the Outbackers group-apparently no one had been mentioning the name? One other person called yesterday and mentioned Outbackers but she said that was the first she heard the name.
> *That's quite odd. I certainly did back when I reserved...although I'm not sure who, specifically, I spoke with.*
> 
> She also said there are NOT sites on hold for us...we just happen to be getting them together.
> *See Post #3 of this thread! Hmmmm....it sounds to me like THEIR communication is off!*
> 
> The other thing was the community site #18 is listed under the name James and Amy (are they with us?)
> *Jim & Amy are "Doft"....who are moving to NH from the South and will be here by then. They were given #18??? Another missed communication? Kevin posted that he had reserved that site already and was planning it as the community site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *.
> 
> She also mentioned there is a conflict with site #20, I think they have two booking for that site?
> *Clearly, missed communication on THEIR side....*
> 
> She asked us to get a list of all the sites we were given with our names so she could make sure no one gets bumped from that area if they have outside people coming in.
> She also said the following sites were still available....5, 6, 14A, 25, 26, 27 and 30 and up.
> 
> Leila was even on this website trying to figure out all she could by reading the posts and such. She was amazed how there was a link to the campground and info - but no group reservation. She is very nice and wants to make sure we are all together for the rally.
> 
> So if everyone can post their name and site number, I will call her back and make sure we are all set. I know Kevin and Stacie have been handling this - but I can help out too if you want.
> *Sheryl, you've done a great job!!! Imagine the mess this could have ended up in, if you hadn't popped in!!!! I would suggest, tho', that at least this initial confusion get cleared up by Kevin & Stacie as Kevin made "1st contact" way-back-when and this mess seems to have been created by THE CG - best not to have communication issues on OUR side, too.....then I'd lay money on Kevin being willing to hand-over almost anything (except maybe, Stacie & the kids...oh...ok....except for Stacie)....especially if you offer a Bavarian-creme doughnut in trade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Sheryl


----------



## egregg57

Just so everyone knows, when I called several weeks ago and we got our reservation, the older woman I spoke to was very familiar with the rally. She remarked that she had a lot of calls and was looking forward to seeing our group.

So I am certain ther was someone there that was not up to speed on current events! I mean we are up to what? 12-13 sites now? With I think most people calling and saying.... "Hi, my name is (insert your name here). I am calling to make a reservation for the Outbackers rally for the weekend of 28-30 Sept" or something to that effect. We pretty much own the front of the campground!!

Maybe Kevin (or one of us) should give a buzz to the CG and make sure someone isn't unconsiously unsurping our sites!! If someone there is assigning people to sites we already have... well I can see it now!!

Nothing more embarrassing than having a bunch of Outbackers Cops and Firefighters pushing your rig off the site you thought you had, unless of course it's an unknowing Outback Owner who hasn't heard of Outbackers.com, then your still in trouble but we'll hug them after we're done with them.

Hey this could be fun!!!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Maybe Kevin (or one of us) should give a buzz to the CG and make sure someone isn't unconsiously unsurping our sites!! If someone there is assigning people to sites we already have... well I can see it now!!


*"Unsurping?"* * Eh?*


----------



## Dizzy

Hi folks,

I think I was the one who contacted the campground and was told they had not heard of the rally. I spoke with Leila about a week ago and then again today and I have left a PM with Calvin&Hobbs asking them to contact Leila. Apparently the campground has changed hands and it appears as if the changeover was done without any notice of past bookings, etc.









In any event we are pretty new to the TT thing and just bought a 23krs and would like to come down (we live in Canada) to the event and when I tried to book a site, all this came out. We got the idea from Northern Wind after they posted that they would be going.

I hope things can be sorted quickly and painlessly and we look forward to meeting everyone.

John


----------



## wolfwood

Dizzy said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> .......In any event we are pretty new to the TT thing and just bought a 23krs and would like to come down (we live in Canada) to the event and when I tried to book a site, all this came out. We got the idea from Northern Wind after they posted that they would be going.
> 
> John


YAHOO!!! More from north of THE border!!! You bet you're welcome!!!!

1 word of caution tho', Dizzy. Be careful of those 'ideas' coming from Northern Wind....







Steve can be a slippery character, eh?


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> .......In any event we are pretty new to the TT thing and just bought a 23krs and would like to come down (we live in Canada) to the event and when I tried to book a site, all this came out. We got the idea from Northern Wind after they posted that they would be going.
> 
> John


YAHOO!!! More from north of THE border!!! You bet you're welcome!!!!

1 word of caution tho', Dizzy. Be careful of those 'ideas' coming from Northern Wind....







Steve can be a slippery character, eh?








[/quote]

Slippery? I heard down right slick!! Of course we have different levels of slick or slippery. Maybe we're talking about the same thing? Like vegetable oil slippery? Or is that Pam like slippery? Or maybe the devious kind of Black Ice slippery?


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> .......In any event we are pretty new to the TT thing and just bought a 23krs and would like to come down (we live in Canada) to the event and when I tried to book a site, all this came out. We got the idea from Northern Wind after they posted that they would be going.
> 
> John


YAHOO!!! More from north of THE border!!! You bet you're welcome!!!!

1 word of caution tho', Dizzy. Be careful of those 'ideas' coming from Northern Wind....







Steve can be a slippery character, eh?








[/quote]
Slippery? I heard down right slick!! Of course we have different levels of slick or slippery. Maybe we're talking about the same thing? Like vegetable oil slippery? Or is that Pam like slippery? Or maybe the devious kind of Black Ice slippery?[/quote]
Rarely







...and certainly never admitted to!









...definately with the slippery quotient of Black Ice....but "devious".....ya' mean like as in "egregg devious" right?.......nahhhhhhhhh....nothing like that!


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> .......In any event we are pretty new to the TT thing and just bought a 23krs and would like to come down (we live in Canada) to the event and when I tried to book a site, all this came out. We got the idea from Northern Wind after they posted that they would be going.
> 
> John


YAHOO!!! More from north of THE border!!! You bet you're welcome!!!!

1 word of caution tho', Dizzy. Be careful of those 'ideas' coming from Northern Wind....







Steve can be a slippery character, eh?








[/quote]
Slippery? I heard down right slick!! Of course we have different levels of slick or slippery. Maybe we're talking about the same thing? Like vegetable oil slippery? Or is that Pam like slippery? Or maybe the devious kind of Black Ice slippery?[/quote]
Rarely







...and certainly never admitted to!









...definately with the slippery quotient of Black Ice....but "devious".....ya' mean like as in "egregg devious" right?.......nahhhhhhhhh....nothing like that!








[/quote]

MOI!!!!!!?????


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> MOI!!!!!!?????


STOP IT!!! You'll scare away the normal, friendly people


----------



## brandycroz

After hearing what others have said - it does sound like the CG has a mix up. she did mention something about new management or something on those lines.... now they are a KOA?!?!

anyway - whatever I can do to help - but I do think Kevin and Stacie should get in touch with them as well. - I did send them a PM to let them know what Leila said to me.

Sheryl

is anyone else coming in on Thursday? thats our plan for now but may have to change it to Friday - I dont know if I want to take the kids out of school for 2 days so early in the year.


----------



## KampinwitKids

Hello all, we made Res. on June 22 for Thur-Sun (27-30) for Site # 20. Does anyone else in our group have #20 as well?.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hi gang.... I just opened up the thread after having a horrible day. I cant begin to tell you what kind of a mood I'm in right now....... I am going to go cool off, come out of my low orbit and I'll touch base with you all shortly.


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hi gang.... I just opened up the thread after having a horrible day. I cant begin to tell you what kind of a mood I'm in right now....... I am going to go cool off, come out of my low orbit and I'll touch base with you all shortly.


 Houston, Charlie Hotel, Roger L.E.O., You're looking good from here. You are cleared for Re-entry, Prep for re-entry orientation, throttle down, make rentry preparations. Ground Approach Control radar has you at 750KPM, Altitude 43 miles. Re-entry window in three minutes.......Sam Adams waiting on the Tarmac. Houston Out.......


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hi all!!! (Stacie here).

When Kevin got home and told me what was up, I called Pine Valley right away. Here's what I found out:

The campground changed hands and somehow our "rally reservations" have been mixed up.

I told the new owner that we were the contact people for the rally. If she had any problems from here on out to talk to me.

I confirmed our site (#17). I told her I would compile a list of everyone who plans to go, and supply her with name, site # and contact info for each party. I think it would be easier and helpful to her if we each called individually to confirm your reservation.

They are quite aware now of who we are, when we are coming and approximately how many of us there are. There shouldn't be any more confusion.....we hope.

We're all looking forward to it and it seems more are joining every week (yee haw)!

PM or add if you have any questions or information. This is a great place to camp and we're looking forward so much to seeing you all again!!!


----------



## egregg57

Cool beans! Thanks Stacie!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Oh another thing...(After I went back and read the thread.....) Kampinwithkids had site #20. Then Steve says his friends were put there. So, THAT ONE is definately a mix up. Both parties...PLEASE CALL!!! I would take care of it if I could, but they'll need confirmation #, full name etc... We're all better off calling ourselves, individually.

There are at least 6 parties coming in on Thursday to answer one of the posted questions. We are coming Thursday thru Sunday.....but don't look for us Thurs night (ANNIVERSARY.......eeeeeekkkkk). 4 kids and anniversary...how is that supposed to work? WELL...our BR IS on the other side of the camper!!!


----------



## egregg57

Just called and confirmed! And gave her heads up about people calling. She did ask for my home address agasin so I think they are rebuilding the data base.

So definately call!!

Eric


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Just tried, but the office was closed. I'm pretty sure we were in lucky 13. This is shaping up to be one heck of a year.

Tim


----------



## KampinwitKids

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Oh another thing...(After I went back and read the thread.....) Kampinwithkids had site #20. Then Steve says his friends were put there. So, THAT ONE is definately a mix up. Both parties...PLEASE CALL!!! I would take care of it if I could, but they'll need confirmation #, full name etc... We're all better off calling ourselves, individually.
> 
> There are at least 6 parties coming in on Thursday to answer one of the posted questions. We are coming Thursday thru Sunday.....but don't look for us Thurs night (ANNIVERSARY.......eeeeeekkkkk). 4 kids and anniversary...how is that supposed to work? WELL...our BR IS on the other side of the camper!!!


Just called too, very nice new owners. Kevin and Stacie, confimed we do have site # 20 (BTW thanks for putting this together) . We also gave some info again for the new database. Have as good weekend all!


----------



## johnp

I will have to check when I get back home for my paperwork. I should be on site 11 coming in on Thursday.

Its been a nice little vacation and I hate to leave.

John


----------



## damar92

Kevin,
I just tried to call but they were already closed I'll try in the morning. We were to be in site 14, Thursday thru Sunday. Thanks for the heads up.
Darryl


----------



## Doft

Jim doesn't remember them assigning us a site #, but apparently it was site #18! Do we need to try to get that changed, since the plan was to use #18 as the community site? We'll have to call when we get home on Sunday - we're in NH on a house hunting trip for the weekend!

- Amy


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I think the community site is history- They had no record of us requesting the extra site, and stated our confirmation was for just the site we're on. It appears that the previous campground owners were giving the "group" the extra site as a perk. I guess if they knew they were leaving and wern't being held accountable, they could have promised us a new car- and the new CG owners are left saying









Stacie was about 4 feet off the ground after talking with the CG. We'll try again on Saturday and see how things are coming together.

I should have known- things were going too smooth....


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I think the community site is history- They had no record of us requesting the extra site, and stated our confirmation was for just the site we're on. It appears that the previous campground owners were giving the "group" the extra site as a perk. I guess if they knew they were leaving and wern't being held accountable, they could have promised us a new car- and the new CG owners are left saying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stacie was about 4 feet off the ground after talking with the CG. We'll try again on Saturday and see how things are coming together.
> 
> I should have known- things were going too smooth....


 Well it'll provide excellent fodder for the campfire conversation!









You know if we play this right......What ever happened to that Campground Sponsored Lobster dinner? .....Okay, okay it wasn't lobster it was steak.....ahh hamburgers and hotdogs? Fruitbasket? ......


----------



## brandycroz

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Woo Hoo! we'll bring the anniversary cake... Lets see- Stacie and I, Steve and Lisa, and the next month is Clair and Tim's.


BTW...It is also Steve and my anniversary as well..(Sept 23rd but close enough)


----------



## brandycroz

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Oh another thing...(After I went back and read the thread.....) Kampinwithkids had site #20. Then Steve says his friends were put there. So, THAT ONE is definately a mix up. Both parties...PLEASE CALL!!! I would take care of it if I could, but they'll need confirmation #, full name etc... We're all better off calling ourselves, individually.
> 
> Stacie - I think Steve's friend has site #twenty"something" I am guessing he just couldn't remember if it was 22, 23, 24 etc. etc. But Leila did mention a conflict - so maybe it was an outsider?
> 
> There are at least 6 parties coming in on Thursday to answer one of the posted questions. We are coming Thursday thru Sunday.....but don't look for us Thurs night (ANNIVERSARY.......eeeeeekkkkk). 4 kids and anniversary...how is that supposed to work? WELL...our BR IS on the other side of the camper!!! :devil2
> 
> Our anniversary is the 23rd - and we have 4 kids as well...so there won't be any BR action from us...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheryl:


----------



## Northern Wind

Wow that was painful. I just got off the phone with the camp ground.
I think we are booked and confirmed for site #5, Sept. 27th to Oct 1st. God only knows what year!
She did not seem to have any idea who the Outbackers were (can you believe that!)
Hope things go smother as it gets closer.

Signed confused









Steve


----------



## johnp

I'll second that. I just called and it would have been easier to drive there and make the reservation. She wouldn't give me a site or res number and someone was in the background telling her the wagonmaster has the res number then she told him I ALREADY HAD ONE







then she found it in the OLD system.







I think she broke out her stone tablets







So holpefully we are all chisled in somewhere









John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I have to say that it seems MISCOMMUNICATION would be the theme lately with this place. And I say that with a heavy heart because the communication I think we ALL had with Pine Valley when we all made our reservations was EXCEPTIONAL!

HOWEVER, rest assured that we, Kevin and myself, as "Wagonmasters", will make sure that by the time Sept. rolls around, we will all have a GREAT time. In the meantime, I plan on getting in touch with Pine Valley again on MOnday and making sure they are accomodating to our rally.

Please keep sending us your reservation, contact and site info as I will be fowarding that into Pine Vally on Monday. It seems to me that the more everyone calls them to confirm directly, as well as us sending in a "contact info sheet" with all our names would be very helpful.

I know that after next week and I have had a chance to get all info to them, this will be cleared up.

We'll be in touch..................


----------



## johnp

Firemen,Cops,And Lawyers

No wonder the last owners ran for the hills









John


----------



## 3athlete

> HOWEVER, rest assured that we, Kevin and myself, as "Wagonmasters", will make sure that by the time Sept. rolls around, we will all have a GREAT time. In the meantime, I plan on getting in touch with Pine Valley again on MOnday and making sure they are accomodating to our rally.


Thanks Staci and Kevin...I'm sure we'll all have a great time. A "minor" inconvenience now, but it will all work out...the new owners are probably still really nervous and trying to figure everything out at once (not that I'm defending them, just trying to look at the other side)

Anyway, thanks for working so hard to clear things up...that was the message I am trying to convey!


----------



## Doft

I just spoke with Brenda and confirmed that we are booked for site #18 arriving on September 27th (Thursday) and leaving on the 30th (Sunday).

From reading the posts, I assume that we aren't going to get the community spot, so our being in #18 shouldn't be a problem.

If this isn't correct, let me know and I'll call back and try to switch sites.

Jim


----------



## dmbcfd

We're confirmed for site number 19 arriving on Friday.

Steve


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Just to keep everyone up to speed- Stacie and I (ok- Stacie) is compiling a list of everyone's info and in the process of forwarding it to the campground. We have run into a snag, as their web site wont recieve incoming e-mails, and their fax is on the fritz. SO, we are sending it snail mail, and in the mean time their may be new members wanting to join. But, they only want us to handle the members, like a group. SO, if there are any new members joining, please PM Calvin&Hobbes so we can let them know. Maybe now I can stop grinding my teeth.

Bang head here------------------------------> X


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Just to keep everyone up to speed- Stacie and I (ok- Stacie) is compiling a list of everyone's info and in the process of forwarding it to the campground. We have run into a snag, as their web site wont recieve incoming e-mails, and their fax is on the fritz. SO, we are sending it snail mail, and in the mean time their may be new members wanting to join. But, they only want us to handle the members, like a group. SO, if there are any new members joining, please PM Calvin&Hobbes so we can let them know. Maybe now I can stop grinding my teeth.
> 
> Bang head here------------------------------> X


I hesitate to mention this.....and it feels a bit like nails scraping on a blackboard...but

......um......

......uh......

......there are other CGs in the area....


----------



## johnp

Ouch that would send a message for the new owners
















Rally at Wolfwood

















John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Ah yes, this thought has crossed my mind as well. The way they have handled us (and others, as I have read), you'd think they were the only campground in the Northern hemisphere. If we (as a whole) were to jump ship now, I'm afraid we wont be able to get a bunch of sites all together at another CG. Perhaps I'll poke around and see what is out there.

This whole thing is a huge disapointment for us (me) and the way we (outbackers)have been handled. This is the epitome of how customer service has deteriorated. What is really funny, is that I know they have read this thread, and they dont care.

3000+ other Outbackers are reading how this is unfolding, and they (Pine Valley) have the ability to make it right. They are damaging their own reputation. Do they really think that any OB'r or aqaintance will stay there after this?

Well, the ball is in their court now. Lets see how it's played....



Doft said:


> I just spoke with Brenda and confirmed that we are booked for site #18 arriving on September 27th (Thursday) and leaving on the 30th (Sunday).
> 
> From reading the posts, I assume that we aren't going to get the community spot, so our being in #18 shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> If this isn't correct, let me know and I'll call back and try to switch sites.
> 
> Jim


Nope, you're fine Jim...We'll know more about the Community site later this week. Or not.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Don't understand how others are able to confirm with the folks on the phone, and they didn't want to give me the time of day. I will have to call again tomorrow, and double check. Maybe I'll just give them my confirmation #, and make sure they have my reservation.

Tim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Ok, I just confirmed with them over the phone, with Sherrie, that we are on Site #13. Now all I have to do is make sure I have a camper. Adjuster is looking at it as I type.

Tim


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Ok, I just confirmed with them over the phone, with Sherrie, that we are on Site #13. Now all I have to do is make sure I have a camper. Adjuster is looking at it as I type.
> 
> Tim


 Did you ever post what was up with your baby? Is everything going to be okay?

Eric


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Until Tim or Clair confirm, and paraphrasing an overheard conversation, I believe the dinette (or maybe the kitchen countertop?) and the camper wall were going in opposite directions...


----------



## 3athlete

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Until Tim or Clair confirm, and paraphrasing an overheard conversation, I believe the dinette (or maybe the kitchen countertop?) and the camper wall were going in opposite directions...


hey now isn't that considered hear-say? just kidding, yes, you're right and no it isn't resolved YET and making all of us VERY UPSET! the adjuster is doing more "investigating"







who knows when it will be resolved


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

3athlete said:


> Until Tim or Clair confirm, and paraphrasing an overheard conversation, I believe the dinette (or maybe the kitchen countertop?) and the camper wall were going in opposite directions...


hey now isn't that considered hear-say? just kidding, yes, you're right and no it isn't resolved YET and making all of us VERY UPSET! the adjuster is doing more "investigating"







who knows when it will be resolved








[/quote]
Why, yes it is !


----------



## brandycroz

I don't know why I just thought of this out of the blue...but are we still supposed to be getting a group rate? or is that history like the community site? When I reserved, they did not mention it to me.

Sheryl


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Well, when we originally booked we were told that a group rate would be given, if we had more than 10 families- which was 15% off the total. Then, if anyone had AAA, Good Sams etc., they would get an additional discount per family. Plus, with a group, we would be given a community site (Stacie and I planned on an additional site regardless of the OB group size). Then we were contacted by the original owners and they stated they were throwing the "community site" in for free, regardless of how many we had in our clan because it would allow our group to mingle in a single area, and not bother any other campers.

Now, I'm just hoping that we all are in the same campground at the same time. Stacie sent a letter off to the owners, but we have yet to hear back from them. Their Fax was down, their e-mails were not accepting incoming mails, and phone calls would yeild as many different answers as there were people answering the phone.

Monday- Outbackers? never heard of you guys. we have no record of any reservations. Sorry.
Tuesday- Yes, we have your reservation, but we cant give you a site number.
Wednesday- Sure I've heard of Outbackers! you guys are all set. we have 6 listed (We had 12 by now).
Thursday- Nope- no reservation, would you like to make one?
Friday- Well, we have your reservation, but we have no information on you. and we cant give you a site number yet, we only provide that on the day you arrive.

Saturday- Me jumping off a bridge.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Well, when we originally booked we were told that a group rate would be given, if we had more than 10 families- which was 15% off the total. Then, if anyone had AAA, Good Sams etc., they would get an additional discount per family. Plus, with a group, we would be given a community site (Stacie and I planned on an additional site regardless of the OB group size). Then we were contacted by the original owners and they stated they were throwing the "community site" in for free, regardless of how many we had in our clan because it would allow our group to mingle in a single area, and not bother any other campers.
> 
> Now, I'm just hoping that we all are in the same campground at the same time. Stacie sent a letter off to the owners, but we have yet to hear back from them. Their Fax was down, their e-mails were not accepting incoming mails, and phone calls would yeild as many different answers as there were people answering the phone.
> 
> Monday- Outbackers? never heard of you guys. we have no record of any reservations. Sorry.
> Tuesday- Yes, we have your reservation, but we cant give you a site number.
> Wednesday- Sure I've heard of Outbackers! you guys are all set. we have 6 listed (We had 12 by now).
> Thursday- Nope- no reservation, would you like to make one?
> Friday- Well, we have your reservation, but we have no information on you. and we cant give you a site number yet, we only provide that on the day you arrive.
> 
> Saturday- Me jumping off a bridge.


it's so sad it's such a mess! do any of you live close enough to drive there and talk in person?


----------



## egregg57

[/quote]
it's so sad it's such a mess! do any of you live close enough to drive there and talk in person?
[/quote]

I am 2 hours away but would be hard pressed to get thier during the week prior to 9pm. I might have missed it some where in this post but was there any thing that came from looking at an alternate CG?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

We aren't giving up just yet. When we hear back from Stacies letter, and a follow up phone call, we hope to be in the clear. ("When we hear back from Stacie's letter" is the operative words here...)


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> We aren't giving up just yet. When we hear back from Stacies letter, and a follow up phone call, we hope to be in the clear. ("When we hear back from Stacie's letter" is the operative words here...)


 Wolfie and I have good sized generators. She does have lots of property.....


----------



## johnp

I think between Steve and I we could get everyone hooked up to her house :devil2

You forgot Sunday:----------------------- "Let me check the old sytem"------------------------"yep we have you but let me take your info again"







-------------------in the background you hear "the wagonmaster is phoning them in"-------"but he is already in the system"-----------------------"your all set"------no site number.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

egregg57 said:


> We aren't giving up just yet. When we hear back from Stacies letter, and a follow up phone call, we hope to be in the clear. ("When we hear back from Stacie's letter" is the operative words here...)


 Wolfie and I have good sized generators. She does have lots of property.....








[/quote]
Hummmm. I've been kinda chuckling at the idea of setting up on Wolfwood. But now that I think of it, if we all set up along the main driveway, facing out, I'll bet we could line their driveway with at LEAST 20 families... And I have two generators, one is a 7K and of course my little Honda.... Wonder if the neighbors would complain? eh- we wouldn't get the phone calls!


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> We aren't giving up just yet. When we hear back from Stacies letter, and a follow up phone call, we hope to be in the clear. ("When we hear back from Stacie's letter" is the operative words here...)


 Wolfie and I have good sized generators. She does have lots of property.....








[/quote]
Hummmm. I've been kinda chuckling at the idea of setting up on Wolfwood. But now that I think of it, if we all set up along the main driveway, facing out, I'll bet we could line their driveway with at LEAST 20 families... And I have two generators, one is a 7K and of course my little Honda.... Wonder if the neighbors would complain? eh- we wouldn't get the phone calls!
[/quote]

Now there is some "adapt and overcome!!!







The scary thing is that she probably would be all for it!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hi all-

I just spoke with Leila. The following are confirmed reservations:

Site #5 â€" Ruth and Steve (9/27 to 9/31)
Site #7 -	Earl & Mary (9/27 â€" 9/30 or 31)
Site #11 - John & Bobbie (9/27 â€" 9/29)
Site #12 -	Kathy & Judi (9/29 â€" 9/31)
Site #13 -	Tim & Clare (9/28 - 9/30) 
Site #14 -	Daryll & Martha (9/27 â€" 9/30)
Site #16 -	Eric & Tina (9/28 - 9/30)
Site #17 -	Kevin & Stacie Higgins (9/27 â€" 9/30)
Site #18 -	Jim & Amy (9/27 â€" 9/30)
Site #19 -	Steve & Lisa Brown (9/28 â€" 9/30)
Site #20 -	Brian (9/27 â€" 9/30)
Site #21 -	Steve & Sheryl (9/27 â€" 9/30)
Site #22 -	Chris & Michelle Towski (9/28 â€" 9/30)

The only reservation that I was unsure of was "Dizzy". I had the name John, but no site number or date of reservation. Dizzy, can you call them to verify your reservation?

Also, there is no group discount available and they will not offer up a community site for us to use. They did mention that we could "rent" some area off of the pool if we wanted for our gatherings. I did not take her up on that.

We'll figure it all out. At least we know we have reservations to go!


----------



## 3athlete

*Thanks Kevin for straightening all of that out!* 

What about if we all chip in for one site for one of the nights if there is one available in the area where we all are...Tim and I would be willing.


----------



## johnp

We could also.

Just close the road we own that place









John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hi everyone-

So I called to book an extra site so we could all meet there without interfering too much with one party's site and this is what they said:

Site #25 is available which sounded great (right next to playground) and just across from where we all are. Cost $33/night.

Also available is a flatter, bigger and greener site, #46. NOTE: they would let us take #46 AND #46A at the same price ($33/night). More privacy too according to Camp Owners.

Any input? As you all may know from the sample itineraries we have posted, we are thinking of a cocktail get-together on Thursday and on Friday and a potluck dinner on Saturday, so should we take the site for all three nights? Just two? They will hold these sites til I call back tomorrow, so just wanted some input. And thanks for the offer for monetary help...always appreciated!


----------



## KampinwitKids

We will pitch in for the community site as well.

Kevin, I also have (8) 6' outdoor banquet tables for the site, if you would like them , just say how many. I was also going to bring as much firewood as my truck will hold for the group......you know we firefighters do like to burn things..

Are there a lot kids in our group? #25 with the play area? But double sites for the same price is good too! I have never been to Pine Valley so I have no idea on the size of the sites.

Brian, Sue and Brendan (3y/o)


----------



## Northern Wind

I'm good with pitching in for the extra site!

Steve


----------



## Doft

We will also be glad to pitch in for a community site if that seems to make the most sense. As for the choice of sites, it appears that they are both next to sites that are not part of our group. I'm not really sure if that would be a good thing.

We have a lot of contiguous spaces in that loop, do we really need a community space? I've never been there and don't know how much space there is between the sites. It appears that there is some extra space between 17 and 18 on the map.

We would be happy to have folks use the area between 17 & 18, if Kevin & Stacie in 17 donâ€™t mind.









That actually makes it easier for us to participate in the festivities after our boys have gone to sleep.

Let us know what you think.

Jim & Amy


----------



## brandycroz

We will pitch in as well.

While I would _love _ to get a two for one deal with sites 46 and 46A - they may be a bit out of the way if we have to carry food and such over there, ...maybe 25 would be better? But I also have to agree that if we can find space within our area near 17 and 18, or anywhere in our loop, that may work too.

Keep us posted...

Sheryl


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

OK- we've made a command decision. We are going to grab site #25, as that is near the play area. I think we've got a pretty good sized group of little ones! The other sites, though tempting, are next to the road- and I for one- would be constantly searching for the kiddo's and watching for cars. Not relaxing! The gentleman at the campground said this (25) was a narrow site, but if all we are putting up are some EZ ups, and having a campfire there, then I think it will work fine. Plus we only have one neighbor (26) so we can migrate more toward the play area. With the number in our group, and for three nights, it will be less than $7.00 per family. Heck, I spend that on coffee and doughnuts in one day!

Brian, thank you for the offer- but I think we'll be good for tables. If we grab the picnic tables from sites near to where #25 is, say from sites 19,20,21,22, that should give us plenty of seating. (We may change our minds though) but if the offer for wood stands, I think we could use some. I will be bringing some good ole Cape Cod Cedar to burn as well.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

> Heck, I spend that on coffee and *doughnuts* in one day!


I'm not going to say a thing...nope...not gonna do it.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Heck, I spend that on coffee and *doughnuts* in one day!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to say a thing...nope...not gonna do it.
Click to expand...

C'mon Tim, I'm baiting you... come out and play.....


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> but if the offer for wood stands, I think we could use some. I will be bringing some good ole Cape Cod Cedar to burn as well.


 That Stuff Rocks!


----------



## johnp

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Heck, I spend that on coffee and *doughnuts* in one day!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not going to say a thing...nope...not gonna do it.
Click to expand...

C'mon Tim, I'm baiting you... come out and play.....
[/quote]

I was thinking the same thing ONLY $7.00 a day stop lying









John--- soon to need bail money


----------



## KampinwitKids

Kevin, we are only bringing Brendans bike that weekend, so I will have a pick-up full of oak for site #25........and is Fleming's Doughnut shop still in business? they had the best!... Sue and I are from the Cape as well.

Brian


----------



## 3athlete

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> OK- we've made a command decision. We are going to grab site #25, as that is near the play area.


that sounds like a good plan...we'll bring some good CT wood for burning too! thanks again for organizing all of this, hope your head doesn't hurt too much from all the banging


----------



## Dizzy

Hi there. We had called a few weeks ago and Leila informed me that I had site 14A. I will call and confirm tomorrow. Thanks

John


----------



## brandycroz

Hi everyone - I just got back from camping today at Flat Rock Bridge in Maine...it was ok...anyway - met another Outbacker who had not heard of the website - gave them all the info and they sounded really interested in the VT rally!! They are from Mass - about 2 hrs west of me...so we may have yet another family!









Sheryl


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Good Job Recruiting! ( so did your heart start beating just a little faster as you told them about the forum?) Did you talk about it like a proud momma talks about her baby?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Dizzy said:


> OK- we've made a command decision. We are going to grab site #25, as that is near the play area.


that sounds like a good plan...we'll bring some good CT wood for burning too! thanks again for organizing all of this, hope your head doesn't hurt too much from all the banging








[/quote]
No, I'm getting better...I am sarting to get excited about the rally again. When the train got derailed at the beginning of the month, I was not to optmistic that we could rebuild it this fast. But so far, so good!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hello all.... I spoke with leila yesterday







and she advised that there were still some sites available, #26, #27 and #30. She also said that sites #8, #9 and #15, which are presently rented to someone else, if for whatever reason become open she will adjust the group to bunch us together- or leave them open to create some buffer space. If anyone is still interested, jump in!!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Eric's space will be available in about a week from now


----------



## Dizzy

Stacie,

Confirmed yesterday that we have 14A







. Looking forward to seeing 'y'all' down there.

John


----------



## egregg57

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Eric's space will be available in about a week from now


 oH that's JUST wrong!!







I plan on making a full recovery by then!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> Eric's space will be available in about a week from now


 oH that's JUST wrong!!







I plan on making a full recovery by then!!!
[/quote]
you mean...................you can rise from the dead? WOW! you East Coasters are something!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Rising from the dead? ha- childsplay. It's finding all his pieces that will be the challange! (Wood chippers make REALLY REALLY small pieces)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Rising from the dead? ha- childsplay. It's finding all his pieces that will be the challange! (Wood chippers make REALLY REALLY small pieces)


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Rising from the dead? ha- childsplay. It's finding all his pieces that will be the challange! (Wood chippers make REALLY REALLY small pieces)


 OH You want some of this too ehh?!!! The Staff tendrils run far and wide apparently!!

Anyway....I would give my paycheck to see Wolfies face when she sees this!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Well, you may not see her when she reads this, but I'll bet you'll hear her!


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Well, you may not see her when she reads this, but I'll bet you'll hear her!


 Oh you know that's true!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> Well, you may not see her when she reads this, but I'll bet you'll hear her!


 Oh you know that's true!!!!
[/quote]
so, just when do you think Staff will find his way home?? how many days AFTER







Judi gets home will he return?will there be a ransom?





















and if so, what will it be?? (oh, this could get even more fun!)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Rising from the dead? ha- childsplay. It's finding all his pieces that will be the challange! (Wood chippers make REALLY REALLY small pieces)












( if anyone can make this pic bigger...plz do...I have tried and tried and gave up)


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> Rising from the dead? ha- childsplay. It's finding all his pieces that will be the challange! (Wood chippers make REALLY REALLY small pieces)


 OH You want some of this too ehh?!!! The Staff tendrils run far and wide apparently!!

Anyway....I would give my paycheck to see Wolfies face when she sees this!
[/quote]


----------



## skippershe

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> ( if anyone can make this pic bigger...plz do...I have tried and tried and gave up)


Someone please help Tawnya! That one looks pretty funny


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> Rising from the dead? ha- childsplay. It's finding all his pieces that will be the challange! (Wood chippers make REALLY REALLY small pieces)


 OH You want some of this too ehh?!!! The Staff tendrils run far and wide apparently!!

Anyway....I would give my paycheck to see Wolfies face when she sees this!
[/quote]
speaking of paychecks....Eric's new job in the place Wolfie is sending him won't pay much


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

egregg57 said:


> Well, you may not see her when she reads this, but I'll bet you'll hear her!


 Oh you know that's true!!!!
[/quote]

Then your golden Eric....you know what they say.. you never hear the one that gets you.









Tim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

skippershe said:


> ( if anyone can make this pic bigger...plz do...I have tried and tried and gave up)


Someone please help Tawnya! That one looks pretty funny








[/quote]
I tried something different...did it work?

okay...edit button showed up and I resized the pic but when I did did preview post it was still huge....well, here goes anyway....plz be patient!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Now it's way too big.

Tim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Now it's way too big.
> 
> Tim


I can't get to my edit button to fix try to fix them ...and last night when I checked they were ok in size. I'll keep trying to see how to edit them...
hmmmmmmm....the edit God stuck an edit button on THIS post......but not yet on the others.....Edit God, where are you?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Now it's way too big.
> 
> Tim


tell if it looks okay now Tim...


----------



## egregg57

Ahhh the chipper won't work on me...i am too hard headed!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

egregg57 said:


> Ahhh the chipper won't work on me...i am too hard headed!!


----------



## johnp

Well it looks like the saga continues. I'm sitting here at Cedar Point in OH and decided to call home to check messages and some lady from the campground would like me to call here becuase she THINKS she has a reservation for me but needs to confirm a couple of things. These people are unbelievable.

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Doxie,

Sorry I didn't answer...I wasn't ignoring things...just couldn't get on the forum this whole week. Doug appears to have that all straightened out now. The size is ok now.

Tim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Doxie,
> 
> Sorry I didn't answer...I wasn't ignoring things...just couldn't get on the forum this whole week. Doug appears to have that all straightened out now. The size is ok now.
> 
> Tim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

johnp2000 said:


> Well it looks like the saga continues. I'm sitting here at Cedar Point in OH and decided to call home to check messages and some lady from the campground would like me to call here becuase she THINKS she has a reservation for me but needs to confirm a couple of things. These people are unbelievable.
> 
> John


I must go to my happy place....... I must go to my happy place.........

...........................> gnashing teeth <..........................................


----------



## 3athlete

BUMP


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Well it looks like the saga continues. I'm sitting here at Cedar Point in OH and decided to call home to check messages and some lady from the campground would like me to call here becuase she THINKS she has a reservation for me but needs to confirm a couple of things. These people are unbelievable.
> 
> John


I must go to my happy place....... I must go to my happy place.........

...........................> gnashing teeth <..........................................
[/quote]
Here Kevin, 
maybe you could send them this via fax


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Well, sort of a bump, and an update rolled into one- Stacie, I and the troops are headed to Danforth Bay for our one week summer vacation. We will be returning on Sunday the 26th. I figured this will be the one month mark, until the fall rally, so we should probably be working on our pot luck menu's. Anyone want to make something special? When I get responses to specific meals, I'll throw it on the first post so everyone can see. We also will be having the Cocktail menu as well, so if someone would rather do that, or maybe a dessert, well........Let's get this party started!

We will be headed out around 10:00 Monday AM, so if anyone will be in the Freedom NH area- look us up!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Well, sort of a bump, and an update rolled into one- Stacie, I and the troops are headed to Danforth Bay for our one week summer vacation. We will be returning on Sunday the 26th. I figured this will be the one month mark, until the fall rally, so we should probably be working on our pot luck menu's. Anyone want to make something special? When I get responses to specific meals, I'll throw it on the first post so everyone can see. We also will be having the Cocktail menu as well, so if someone would rather do that, or maybe a dessert, well........Let's get this party started!
> 
> We will be headed out around 10:00 Monday AM, so if anyone will be in the Freedom NH area- look us up!


Kevin and Stacie, Sue and I will make a crockpot of NE clam chowda, for the dinner

Brian


----------



## wolfwood

Kevin/Stacie, we'll start the list off for the cocktail party!

Curry CreamCheese spread & crackers (1 with + 1 without nuts)


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> Kevin/Stacie, we'll start the list off for the cocktail party!
> 
> Curry CreamCheese spread & crackers (1 with + 1 without nuts)


I see your Curry Creamcheese spread with crackers and raise you Stuffed Mushroom Caps!

Eric


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> Kevin/Stacie, we'll start the list off for the cocktail party!
> 
> Curry CreamCheese spread & crackers (1 with + 1 without nuts)


I see your Curry Creamcheese spread with crackers and raise you Stuffed Mushroom Caps!

Eric
[/quote]
We're in!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

KampinwitKids said:


> Well, sort of a bump, and an update rolled into one- Stacie, I and the troops are headed to Danforth Bay for our one week summer vacation. We will be returning on Sunday the 26th. I figured this will be the one month mark, until the fall rally, so we should probably be working on our pot luck menu's. Anyone want to make something special? When I get responses to specific meals, I'll throw it on the first post so everyone can see. We also will be having the Cocktail menu as well, so if someone would rather do that, or maybe a dessert, well........Let's get this party started!
> 
> We will be headed out around 10:00 Monday AM, so if anyone will be in the Freedom NH area- look us up!


Kevin and Stacie, Sue and I will make a crockpot of NE clam chowda, for the dinner

Brian
[/quote]







will you come to the PNW fall rally instead?


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Well, sort of a bump, and an update rolled into one- Stacie, I and the troops are headed to Danforth Bay for our one week summer vacation. We will be returning on Sunday the 26th. I figured this will be the one month mark, until the fall rally, so we should probably be working on our pot luck menu's. Anyone want to make something special? When I get responses to specific meals, I'll throw it on the first post so everyone can see. We also will be having the Cocktail menu as well, so if someone would rather do that, or maybe a dessert, well........Let's get this party started!
> 
> We will be headed out around 10:00 Monday AM, so if anyone will be in the Freedom NH area- look us up!


Kevin and Stacie, Sue and I will make a crockpot of NE clam chowda, for the dinner

Brian
[/quote]







will you come to the PNW fall rally instead?
[/quote]
Tawnya - there are laws against poaching, yanno!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

We're back! Well, our 1 week trip to Danforth Bay was a blast! The weather for the first 4 days was in the 70's during the days, down to the 40's/50's at night (Ran the heater!) and then on Friday and Saturday the heat returned, and so did the AC. We ran into another Outbacker family (Hey KurtR!) and tried to recruit two other families. I think I scared them away.
Saturday night we had a rip-snortin Thunderstorm roll through, and knocked trees and branches down, and flipped all the chairs and umbrella's into the pool. It also snapped the wooden gate barriers at the gated entrance.

ANYWAY, I have modified the first post for this rally with the offers for Dinner/ Appetizers. Any modifications, let me know. Tim, I may take you up on the offer for a site map pretty soon.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Put us down for Chili the night of the Potluck, and grilled shrimp for the cocktail hour.

Kevin, I will hopefully get a chance to work on the map this week. The Lt's oral is Tuesday, and then I should be done...unless I get a Mayor's interview that is...

Tim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> Well, sort of a bump, and an update rolled into one- Stacie, I and the troops are headed to Danforth Bay for our one week summer vacation. We will be returning on Sunday the 26th. I figured this will be the one month mark, until the fall rally, so we should probably be working on our pot luck menu's. Anyone want to make something special? When I get responses to specific meals, I'll throw it on the first post so everyone can see. We also will be having the Cocktail menu as well, so if someone would rather do that, or maybe a dessert, well........Let's get this party started!
> 
> We will be headed out around 10:00 Monday AM, so if anyone will be in the Freedom NH area- look us up!


Kevin and Stacie, Sue and I will make a crockpot of NE clam chowda, for the dinner

Brian
[/quote]







will you come to the PNW fall rally instead?
[/quote]
Tawnya - there are laws against poaching, yanno!
[/quote]
no one said anything about poached food Wolfie....sheesh!


----------



## 3athlete

> The Lt's oral is Tuesday, and then I should be done...unless I get a Mayor's interview that is...


Hey Outbackers, send the good vibes Tim's way for Tues! Thanks!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Of course, Stacie and I have all the faith that Tim will do well- I will be sending my "promotional vibe good wishes" all day on Tuesday. A promoted Outbacker will be a happy Outbacker in Vermont!


----------



## KampinwitKids

Tim, Im sure you have put in more hours than you want to know, on behalf of all your "Outback Brothers" , all the best my friend!

Brian


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## wolfwood

*HEY!!! WHAT'D I MISS????? *

Tim's up for promotion? Must have impressed the he** out of them during those "negotiations"







- or at least, during the prep. for the non-negotiations !!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! We'll be sending VERY positive thoughts your way (and will be assuming that you'll let us know what's going on







.......)


----------



## egregg57

Same here!! Good luck Tim!! Maybe a short tune on the pipes will sway them? It's worth a shot right?

Knock'em dead bud!!

Eric


----------



## 3athlete

> Tim's up for promotion?


not exactly...he took the written part of the Lt's exam, along with 25 other FFs. he passed the written and has moved on to step 2, the oral exam...when he passes that it is on to the mayoral interview...then he gets the promotion...we're in step 2 now...

thanks everyone for the good vibes







keep 'em coming!


----------



## wolfwood

3athlete said:


> Tim's up for promotion?
> 
> 
> 
> not exactly...he took the written part of the Lt's exam, along with 25 other FFs. he passed the written and has moved on to step 2, the oral exam...when he passes that it is on to the mayoral interview...then he gets the promotion...we're in step 2 now...
> 
> thanks everyone for the good vibes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keep 'em coming!
Click to expand...

Thanks Clare!! That's great news - ALL good energy coming his way!!


----------



## johnp

Good luck Tim









See you can skip a couple of steps in RI. All you need to do is hand the Mayor's assistant an envelope for a "donation" to his "campaign fund" and your in.

OR if you have the right combination of vowels.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I heard that is one of the steps to become a trooper as well. After a few cocktails I'll tell you all a story when we are in Vermont.


----------



## johnp

State job
City job
State trooper
DEM
Police,Fire

Who are you related to,or who you pay off

Same rules apply
















John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Would you be referring to Buddy up in Providence?









hey....Fogetaboutit!

Tim


----------



## johnp

Gotta love Buddy. He out of jail now and I bet within five years he runs AGAIN. The day he got out they took a poll and he would still have over 60% of the vote. He won't let a little thing like a Reco conviction stop him. Only in RI.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Well, Tim, Howdidja do??????????????? I was in the middle of a bank robbery today, wondering how you did on the Lt's exam.......


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> _*IT'S A GO!!!!*_
> 
> Hello All!
> 
> We discussed this at Danforth bay, and here's what we came up with...
> 
> PINE VALLEY RV RESORT, QUECHEE, VERMONT---Friday, Sept 28 - Sunday, Sept. 30, 2007.
> 
> Some of us can't make the Pig Roast in PA that weekend (not out of want, but simply too much driving time), so for those who want to stay closer to home......Pine Valley RV Resort in Quechee, Vermont is an exceptional place and a whole lotta stuff to do around the area. It would be like a simultaneous rally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pinevalleyrv.com/mapofcamp.shtml
> 
> They have plenty of sites available for that weekend (they have 13 sites on hold for awhile)...so if anyone is interested....just give us a shout! We'd be glad to host this event and we know it would be a whole heckava lot of fun!
> 
> ANYONE INTERESTED??????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 families and counting...!
> 
> Kevin & Stacie & Crew..................
> 
> Here's an early itinerary..... (at site #25, overlooking the play area)
> 
> Thursday.........................5:00 (+-) Informal cocktail hour(s), meet and greet, easy appetizers
> 
> Home made Salsa w/ chips - Calvin&Hobbes
> 
> Friday.............................5:00 (+-) Little more organized cocktail hour(s)
> 
> Stuffed Mushroom caps - Egregg
> Grilled Shrimp - Hatcityhosehauler
> 
> Saturday.........................4:00 cocktail hour and 5:00 potluck supper.
> 
> Cream Cheese Curry (1 with, 1 without Erics) - Wolfy I don't get it!!
> 
> New England Clam Chowda - Kampinwitkids
> Chili - Hatcityhosehauler
> 
> All of the above will be near or around the community campfire (site 25), so bring your chairs!
> 
> We'll post menus soon and see what we still need..................


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Well, Tim, Howdidja do??????????????? I was in the middle of a bank robbery today, wondering how you did on the Lt's exam.......


Kevin, didja get away with at least enough to pay-off that Hensley?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

{heh heh heh}... not to worry Jude- we're set for awhile. Now, how do I get the RQS to St. Maarten?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

\
\I was in the middle of a bank robbery today,\.....








[/quote]

how much money did you get? did you wear a mask?


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I was in the middle of a bank robbery today,\.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how much money did you get? did you wear a mask?
Click to expand...

Have you ever seen his face? A mask on either Kevin or Stacie (his judge/lawyer/accompllice) would be criminal! But I do understand he wore a pair of pink sunglasses....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

wolfwood said:


> Cream Cheese Curry (1 with, 1 without Erics) - Wolfy I don't get it!!


[/quote]

We love ya eric!


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Cream Cheese Curry (1 with, 1 without Erics) - Wolfy I don't get it!!


[/quote] 
We love ya eric![/quote]
<heeheeheehee> I hadn't seen that little clarification until just now <heeheeheehee>


----------



## 3athlete

Update...We've added a day, see you on the 27th...

We felt badly for the kids (ok, really just felt sorry for myself) that we didn't do much camping this summer, so we've decided to make it a really long weekend and arrive on Thurs. YEAH!

Is there a cocktail hr thurs night too? i'll try to think up something fun to bring...besides myself









Tim will know his results on 9/12...doesn't want to talk about it until then











Code:


I was in the middle of a bank robbery today,

 LOL hope you got enough to share


----------



## johnp

Bank robbery







Thats how Kevin pays for gas for that v10 Excursion









John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Ha! There isn't enough money in any one bank for that...


----------



## 3athlete

> Thats how Kevin pays for gas for that v10 Excursion irvine.gif


don't we know it! thank goodness the price of diesel is down


----------



## egregg57

Still don't get it but nevermind.


----------



## Staff

egregg57 said:


> Still don't get it but nevermind.


I am watching you


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Nuts = Eric

and we still luv ya you nutty New Hampshire guy you


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

3athlete said:


> Thats how Kevin pays for gas for that v10 Excursion irvine.gif
> 
> 
> 
> don't we know it! thank goodness the price of diesel is down
Click to expand...

,

Hey, with a 44 Gallon tank, it doesn't matter if it's diesel or gasoline, it's still expensive to fill up.









Tim


----------



## Dizzy

Sorry folks but we had to cancel. Maybe see you next year and have fun.

John


----------



## FFwife

Kevin,

Just to let you know we had to cancel our reservations for the Thursday, so we will be arriving on Friday. We will be bringing whiskey dogs for the cocktail hour and some stuffies. Haven't decided on the pot luck yet.
See you soon
Martha


----------



## johnp

Stuffies yum yum

I just called after they had left a message weeks ago and now its like a whole diiferent place. They knew the infomation and comfirmed everything. Kevin what did you guy's say to them









We will be there Thursday by 7pm I hope and leaving as late as possible Saturday night.

I'm open for potluck ideas.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

NEW INFO on first page regarding menu.









By our records, we have 6 families coming Thursday and 6 more coming on Friday, for a total of twelve families.

Glad to hear people are getting better communication from the CG. We're really looking forward to it and hope this nice weather keeps up!


----------



## johnp

They even sent me an email within minutes. The KOA training crew must have stepped in. What a difference a couple of months makes.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I'd like to add another twist to this rally, if I may. I have heard many of you talk of this "Appletini" concoction, and some other- as of yet- unheard of libations, could we try a "libation tasting" event? Perhaps in conjunction with our Friday evening cocktail hour? What say you one- what say you all? (Stacie makes one [email protected]*! Bloody mary with Clamato!)


----------



## 3athlete

Kevin,

I've got Tami's secret recipe for Appletini's and Tim's become a master Margaretta maker...we're in for a "tasting", sounds like fun!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I'd like to add another twist to this rally, if I may. I have heard many of you talk of this "Appletini" concoction, and some other- as of yet- unheard of libations, could we try a "libation tasting" event? Perhaps in conjunction with our Friday evening cocktail hour? What say you one- what say you all? (Stacie makes one [email protected]*! Bloody mary with Clamato!)


Wow, I was just thinking the very same thing last night...great minds must think a like, even if one of them is a cop....









Of course, I was thinking about classic martini's, with either Gin or Vodka...I developed a taste for them whilst on the cruise last month. There is nothing like a drink that has a snack in it....in the form of olives....









Tim


----------



## johnp

My bride may make up some homemade sangria it can be the Outbacker's Kool-Aid









John


----------



## wolfwood

FFwife said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Just to let you know we had to cancel our reservations for the Thursday, so we will be arriving on Friday. We will be bringing whiskey dogs for the cocktail hour and some stuffies. Haven't decided on the pot luck yet.
> See you soon
> Martha


Stuffies?? Who cares what else ......

...........how 'bout more stuffies


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I can't remember which one I like more....sangrias or martinis.


----------



## FFwife

I think we might be able to whip up a batch of frozen mudslide, I have an excellent recipe for them using ice cream sandwiches.
Martha


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

FFwife said:


> I think we might be able to whip up a batch of frozen mudslide, I have an excellent recipe for them using ice cream sandwiches.
> Martha


I love you................


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Stacie wrote that !!!


----------



## johnp

FFwife said:


> I think we might be able to whip up a batch of frozen mudslide, I have an excellent recipe for them using ice cream sandwiches.
> Martha


Mudslide ice cream sandwiches and stuffies.

Your going to be the crowd favorite

John


----------



## 3athlete

> Your going to be the crowd favorite


Or a dieter's nightmare!


----------



## FFwife

johnp2000 said:


> I think we might be able to whip up a batch of frozen mudslide, I have an excellent recipe for them using ice cream sandwiches.
> Martha


Mudslide ice cream sandwiches and stuffies.

Your going to be the crowd favorite

John
[/quote]
It's a drink not an ice cream sandwich, so calories don't really count do they?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

We'll be on a rally- nothing really matters. And bacon bits are really fairy dust!


----------



## dmbcfd

I like to drink a little. I like to eat, too.

Sorry it took so long to add our sausage, peppers, & onions to the menu for Saturday.

These things can't be decided hastily, you know. A lot of thought, weighing the options, discussions about pros and cons, cost estimates, risk analysis, feasibility studies, and negotiations went into the decision process.

Or......

I finally remembered to ask Lisa what we're making.

Steve


----------



## Doft

We'll be adding something to the menu...as soon as I figure out what. We'll be homeless (ok, _houseless_, since we're never homeless now that we have the Outback







) up until the day before the rally, so I'm trying to think of something that is quick and requires very little refrigerator or freezer space.

- Amy


----------



## egregg57

Doft said:


> We'll be adding something to the menu...as soon as I figure out what. We'll be homeless (ok, _houseless_, since we're never homeless now that we have the Outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) up until the day before the rally, so I'm trying to think of something that is quick and requires very little refrigerator or freezer space.
> 
> - Amy


Rum?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Doft said:


> We'll be adding something to the menu...as soon as I figure out what. We'll be homeless (ok, _houseless_, since we're never homeless now that we have the Outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) up until the day before the rally, so I'm trying to think of something that is quick and requires very little refrigerator or freezer space.
> 
> - Amy


I think, due to your circumstances, we can give you a pass. We'll just require you to bring yourselves. (There's usually too much food for everyone anyway!)


----------



## 3athlete

Doft said:


> We'll be adding something to the menu...as soon as I figure out what. We'll be homeless (ok, _houseless_, since we're never homeless now that we have the Outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) up until the day before the rally, so I'm trying to think of something that is quick and requires very little refrigerator or freezer space.
> 
> - Amy


What about paper products? Plates, knives, forks...


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> We'll be adding something to the menu...as soon as I figure out what. We'll be homeless (ok, _houseless_, since we're never homeless now that we have the Outback
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) up until the day before the rally, so I'm trying to think of something that is quick and requires very little refrigerator or freezer space.
> 
> - Amy


What about paper products? Plates, knives, forks...

[/quote]

ok, ok...how about some........Rum?


----------



## wolfwood

...or you could bring........

Rum?









Isn't that the law, anyway? The new kids bring the beer *RUM*?
(Also gives you a good excuse to check out one of your new Home State's major sources of income.....)


----------



## egregg57

I am bringing Corn Chowder too there Kevin and Stacie! Oh....

and

Cause I gotta little Captain in me............

Rum!! Yeah!!


----------



## wolfwood

egregg57 said:


> I am bringing .............................
> 
> Rum!! Yeah!!


I'll see your Capt'n and raise a Don-Q *Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*
<guess I better bring the other Mojito fix'ns too, eh?>


----------



## Doft

wolfwood said:


> ...or you could bring........
> 
> Rum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the law, anyway? The new kids bring the beer *RUM*?
> (Also gives you a good excuse to check out one of your new Home State's major sources of income.....)


Hmmmm...you know, I think I'll bring some rum! It just so happens that moving companies will not transport festive adult beverages, so we'll already have the contents of our liqour cabinet carefully packed away in the outback. We'll bring paper goods also.

- Amy


----------



## wolfwood

Doft said:


> Hmmmm...you know, I think I'll bring some rum! It just so happens that moving companies will not transport festive adult beverages, so we'll already have the contents of our liqour cabinet carefully packed away in the outback. We'll bring paper goods also.
> 
> - Amy


Rum????? What a wonderful idea!! The Committee voted smartly when they voted you one of NH's Finest Outbackers!!!!

Paper? With Rum? Well....ok....but what's wrong with straight from the bottle?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

wolfwood said:


> Hmmmm...you know, I think I'll bring some rum! It just so happens that moving companies will not transport festive adult beverages, so we'll already have the contents of our liqour cabinet carefully packed away in the outback. We'll bring paper goods also.
> 
> - Amy


Rum????? What a wonderful idea!! The Committee voted smartly when they voted you one of NH's Finest Outbackers!!!!

Paper? With Rum? Well....ok....but what's wrong with straight from the bottle?

[/quote]

Because in 2nd grade I learned that's how you catch "Cooties".


----------



## 3athlete

EWWWWWW "Cooties" I'd much rather have..............

um, rum


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> EWWWWWW "Cooties" I'd much rather have..............
> 
> um, rum


Ahh Rum.... A dispicable yet liberating libation..... let us toast!!

Rum!!

The Captain


----------



## KampinwitKids

Hello, all

Kevin and Stacie, would you put us down of assorted crackers and pub cheese for Thursday.

can't do rum though.............bad things happen!...I think it's the sugar.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

13 days and counting.... time to get things in gear!

If everyone could check the first page, and see if there is anything missing from our "plans"...

...I will be bringing along a good amount of Cape Cod Cedar for the community fire- if anyone wants to contribute, I won't balk.

...Eric, I was thinking that I would have an EZ-up purchased by now, but I havn't found one that "fits the need"- can we borrow your white beast for site #25? (I think if anyone has another small EZ up we can use it as a backup if the weather gets crummy- (to keep wood/ chairs/whatever dry at the community site)

...I will have extra extension cords for power at the Comm. site for any hotplates, crock pots, etc...

...We will have paper plates/bowls/utensils/napkins (Unless someone else wants to volunteer this task)

...We will have two 30 gallon trash containers for the site.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

KampinwitKids said:


> Hello, all
> 
> Kevin and Stacie, would you put us down of assorted crackers and pub cheese for Thursday.
> 
> can't do rum though.............bad things happen!...I think it's the sugar.


 Yah- I know about that sugar. Let me tell you about my cousins wedding in 1984. On second thought, I think there's a 30 year statue of limitaions, so I'll wait until 2014 for that tale.


----------



## johnp

Has any money or reservation been made for site #25? If not site #11 can be used as luck would have it yet again this year I have to cancel







I had just paid a deposit last week on it and rather than losing part of the deposit I could just change the reservation to Sat and you guys can have it. The kids are getting older and their plans seem to clash with camping more and more. Let me know if you want the site before I call them.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

johnp2000 said:


> Has any money or reservation been made for site #25? If not site #11 can be used as luck would have it yet again this year I have to cancel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had just paid a deposit last week on it and rather than losing part of the deposit I could just change the reservation to Sat and you guys can have it. The kids are getting older and their plans seem to clash with camping more and more. Let me know if you want the site before I call them.
> 
> John


Ok- thats it. The rally's cancelled.

J/K, sorry you cant make it, maybe the spring rally in '08? I was hoping to get a tour of that 32BHDS! 
I will post the list for sites, and maybe with Timm's help we can get a good overview of the grounds. I think, unless someone else has other idea's, we'll stay with site 25- as it overlooks the playground area. maybe someone would like to shuffle around though?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Here's what we got so far...

Northernwind- site #5
Wolfwood- #12
Hatcity- #13
Damar92- #14
Egregg- #16
C&H- #17
Doft- #18
Dmbcfd- #19
Kampinitkids- #20
Brandycroz- #21
Dmbcfd's friend #22

Community site #25


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Hey, maybe Eric can slide into that site, next to Wolfie! Then we'll have fireworks to watch!


Good thing you're cute!


----------



## Doft

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> ...We will have paper plates/bowls/utensils/napkins (Unless someone else wants to volunteer this task)


We'll volunteer to bring paper plates/bowls/utensils/napkins. That's easiest for us.

- Amy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Here's what we got so far...
> 
> Northernwind- site #5
> Wolfwood- #12
> Hatcity- #13
> Damar92- #14
> Egregg- #16
> C&H- #17
> Doft- #18
> Dmbcfd- #19
> Kampinitkids- #20
> Brandycroz- #21
> Dmbcfd's friend #22
> 
> (and a possible with Thor?)
> 
> If anyone wants, Site #11 (Johnp2000) is open now as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, maybe Eric can slide into that site, next to Wolfie! Then we'll have fireworks to watch!


I will work on the map tonight and tomorrow morning. For those that are interested, the Lt's list came out this week. I am #10, and could be looking at a job in 16 months or so, so for now, I'll be staying in the drivers seat.

Tim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Doft said:


> Here's what we got so far...
> 
> Northernwind- site #5
> Wolfwood- #12
> Hatcity- #13
> Damar92- #14
> Egregg- #16
> C&H- #17
> Doft- #18
> Dmbcfd- #19
> Kampinitkids- #20
> Brandycroz- #21
> Dmbcfd's friend #22
> 
> (and a possible with Thor?)
> 
> If anyone wants, Site #11 (Johnp2000) is open now as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, maybe Eric can slide into that site, next to Wolfie! Then we'll have fireworks to watch!


I will work on the map tonight and tomorrow morning. For those that are interested, the Lt's list came out this week. I am #10, and could be looking at a job in 16 months or so, so for now, I'll be staying in the drivers seat.

Tim
[/quote]
Congrats on the ranking Tim, at least you have time to prepare for the new position! And thank you for the Mapping quest- it will make it easier to see everyone's position- I tried to make a map with the editor, but it looked like something my three year old made for the wall in my office.

P.S. What is the status of your Outback ???


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> P.S. What is the status of your Outback ???


Status quo, at least until after the camping season, then it will be going in for the fabrication.

Tim


----------



## KampinwitKids

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Here's what we got so far...
> 
> Northernwind- site #5
> Wolfwood- #12
> Hatcity- #13
> Damar92- #14
> Egregg- #16
> C&H- #17
> Doft- #18
> Dmbcfd- #19
> Kampinitkids- #20
> Brandycroz- #21
> Dmbcfd's friend #22
> 
> (and a possible with Thor?)
> 
> If anyone wants, Site #11 (Johnp2000) is open now as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, maybe Eric can slide into that site, next to Wolfie! Then we'll have fireworks to watch!


I will work on the map tonight and tomorrow morning. For those that are interested, the Lt's list came out this week. I am #10, and could be looking at a job in 16 months or so, so for now, I'll be staying in the drivers seat.

Tim
[/quote]

Tim, glad to hear the good news. I'll share a story with you on how I recently failed the Captains exam by 1 point then consumed a 1.75L of crown........actually thats the whole story.

Kevin, I keep a 10x10 pop-up in the TT, I will have it, along with oodles of wood!

Just curious will I need to seek rehab after this rally?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Nah- too many families with kiddo's. What keeps me from going to far is remembering that if the lil one's get you up before you're ready to get up, it's twice as bad.







But then again, that's what the Bloody Mary's are for.









On second thought, you'd better have rehab on speed dial.


----------



## 3athlete

Code:


What keeps me from going to far is remembering that if the lil one's get you up before you're ready to get up, it's twice as bad. ill.gif

isn't that why we're married?









I have Betty Ford's # if anyone needs it before or after the weekend...

can't wait to be in VT with ya'll


----------



## wolfwood

Kevin - we'll have our EZ-Up too!

....and Pepto if anyone needs it


----------



## brandycroz

Ok folks...unfortunatley we had to cancel our trip to the rally. The most important reason is my grandfather who will be 95 on Wed., is in the hospital with pneumonia. Then I started having second thoughts on taking my kids out of school for two days when they just started back, and they are also very busy with competition dance and soccer on the weekends. So - one of these times I am going to make a rally..who wants to start the next one? maybe around halloween?? lol

have a great time!
Sheryl and family


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

Hi, it's me, Lisa. I don't get here as often as I should. Steve's the one with all the free time ... leaving me to clean the house, make dinner, get the kids ready for school, etc. etc.









How on earth will I ever stay on my diet during this rally? Anyone bringing anything fat free?









Oh, and can anyone explain the proper use of this







in a conversation?







Wolfie, leave it to you to get your own emoticon!


----------



## wolfwood

BirdLadyLisa said:


> Hi, it's me, Lisa. I don't get here as often as I should. Steve's the one with all the free time ... leaving me to clean the house, make dinner, get the kids ready for school, etc. etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How on earth will I ever stay on my diet during this rally? Anyone bringing anything fat free?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and can anyone explain the proper use of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in a conversation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfie, leave it to you to get your own emoticon!


Lisa - I had NOTHING to do with it!!! In fact, I wasn't even in the country!!!!

As for that FatFree thing..... It's ALL FatFree at a Rally!


----------



## BirdLadyLisa

I guess as long as I drink Diet coke with my meal, there are no calories, right?


----------



## wolfwood

BirdLadyLisa said:


> I guess as long as I drink Diet coke with my meal, there are no calories, right?


THAT's the spirit !!!!!


----------



## egregg57

Isn't corn chowda fat free?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

egregg57 said:


> Isn't corn chowda fat free?


Well, lets break it down...

Corn- 0 fat
Chow- 0 fat
da- ah, theres the problamo...35 grams of fat, 29 grams carbs and 28 grams of sugar.

Better off to eat....

RUM ! (cake)


----------



## KampinwitKids

Hello all, thought I would add a few links for whats in the area.....

http://www.billingsfarm.org/news/harvest_wkd.html

http://www.vermontwoodfestival.org/consume...information.php

The following is a great website for leaf-peeping

http://www.foliagenetwork.com/reports/northeast_us/

Looking forward to the shenanigans, and meeting you all, and we added another day, coming in on Wednesday.

Brian and Sue


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Thanks for the links!

Stacie and I really enjoyed a long drive last year, we went north on 89 to the Bethel exit, and then travelled south to Woodstock (Main st, just walking around...amazing) and then back toward Quechee gorge, and pulled right back into the campground. I will get the routes written down when I finally slow down a bit....(Ok- I've slowed down... rt 89 to rt 107, to rt 12 to rt 4, which is where the campground is located.)

Brandycroz, sorry that you cant make it, but can certainly understand why. Maybe for the spring rally?


----------



## KampinwitKids

Sheryl, sorry to hear the news, are you doing any of the Halloween Weekends at Normandy, we have the 2nd one booked, but its out back with no hook-ups

Brian


----------



## Northern Wind

Ok gang we are out, Steph's surgery has now been rescheduled for the 5th time!!!
Ruth doesn't want to leave if there is a chance that Steph will be in surgery! Of course I don't want to leave either but I would put even money on the fact that it will rescheduled again!

Hopefully we can make it next year, if we are invited of course!

Steve


----------



## wolfwood

Northern Wind said:


> Ok gang we are out, Steph's surgery has now been rescheduled for the 5th time!!!
> Ruth doesn't want to leave if there is a chance that Steph will be in surgery! Of course I don't want to leave either but I would put even money on the fact that it will rescheduled again!
> 
> Hopefully we can make it next year, if we are invited of course!
> 
> Steve


INVITED? Tell us when you're available and we'll schedule it around you!!!!!!

DAMN!!!


----------



## egregg57

EIGHT!​


----------



## egregg57

SEVEN!


----------



## egregg57

SIX!


----------



## egregg57

We are intending on leaving at about 5:30pm Friday 28th to head North to Quechee. I will have my radio on, channel 10. The official on-the-road channel of Outbackers ya know.

Any way if anyone is in the south eastern portion of NH or plans on being in that area at about 5:30ish give us a shout. We will be heading up via 101 to RT 93N then off to the left to VT!

Looking forward to seeing you there.

Oh... and I have a new present for Staff.........Heh heh hehe!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

It's really five days for us- were rolling out Thursday mid-morn. I guess I'll ask everyone if there are any last minute questions, in regards to....anything? I will be placing a call to the campground this week to make sure there are no suprises, and then...looking forward to seeing everyone. OH YEAH- I have a suprise for each family that attends, it has taken awhile to put the peices together- and everything fell into place friday afternoon at 1600 hrs. The only person that knows about it is PDX Doug, and I hope he keeps mum about it.

Well, I guess thats it. We're on the landing approach for the Rally, I hope everyone does a "good weather prayer dance" for this weekend coming up.

Oh yeah- one other thing... Are we on track for the "link up" with the Pa. rally? Do we have a contact person yet?

I will also PM everyone with my Cell # prior to heading out, so we can get in touch if need be.

Cee yoo all soon !!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Here's what we got so far...
> 
> Northernwind- site #5
> Wolfwood- #12
> Hatcity- #13
> Damar92- #14
> Egregg- #16
> C&H- #17
> Doft- #18
> Dmbcfd- #19
> Kampinitkids- #20
> Brandycroz- #21
> Dmbcfd's friend #22
> 
> Community site #25


4 Days and counting (for a Thursday lift off)

Why is it that I'm hearing crickets on this thread???


----------



## teamfink

I'm bummed we're not picking our TT up until the 29th. Sounds like a great time! And the Food..YUM


----------



## wolfwood

Kevin, Tami/RizFam just PMd asking if we had anyone with a WebCam for the link up. I hadn't heard anything about this since those 1st comments way-back-when. Maybe you could connect with her ???? I do have a Mac with a built in camera....if that would be of any use and.....um......anyone knows how to use it









We, as usual, will be rolling in late Friday night: 10-11-ish.....must maintain tradition







We'll try to keep the boys quiet but they sure do love to see all the Outbacker buddies!

*4 more sleeps!!!!!!!!!*

btw, we'll have our EZUp...


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

That's great, Wolfie! We do not have the IT technology to get hooked up, but I believe Kampinwitkids may and it sounds like you have the hardware! OK, someone will have the capabilities!

I think we are set now for the cocktail hours and for the Potluck... The only thing left is for Steve (Dmbcfd)... can you bring your Nstar light string? I think I have a line on something similar, but just in case...

Well, time is ticking down... Cant wait to see everyone!


----------



## egregg57

Last call for the hercules tent thing I have. If you think we need it let me know! Looking forward to this weekend!!

Oh P.S. Tina is making (fat free...ahem) white chocolate raspberry cookies. Do we need any other food items?

Me


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

I'll bring our EZ-Up too! I washed the OB today, and started putting stuff inside in preparation of the big trip. Seems like we just didn't get out as often this year as we did last year.

Tim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Eric, I think I will take you up on the hercules tent thingy- I know it was a bear to set up, but I promise I'll be there to carry some of the burden! (In case the weather gets snotty, that will definately protect us all at the same time!)

I think a couple of EZups will protect any misc items- ie wood, chairs, us near the campfire, etc.

Tim, I know what you mean...at the beginning of the season we had tentatively set up about 9 trips. All boiled down, we had 4. Ah, theres always next year (Red Sox mentality)!


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Eric, I think I will take you up on the hercules tent thingy- I know it was a bear to set up, but I promise I'll be there to carry some of the burden! (In case the weather gets snotty, that will definately protect us all at the same time!)
> 
> I think a couple of EZups will protect any misc items- ie wood, chairs, us near the campfire, etc.
> 
> Tim, I know what you mean...at the beginning of the season we had tentatively set up about 9 trips. All boiled down, we had 4. Ah, theres always next year (Red Sox mentality)!


 Roger, Roger... 1 Hercules tent!! ANNNDD Tina insists on bringing shrimp cocktail!

Additionally weather is supposed to be next to Heavenly and the leaves have now begun to change here which means almost near peak north of here!! Sweet!! Friday has showers forecast. Weekend nights should be high 40's low 50's at best, highs upper 60's low 70's. Both saturday and sunday are forcast for brilliant sunshine.

Eric


----------



## johnp

Kevin you should try to get into Normandy Farms for a Halloween weekend your kids would love it.

John


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Easier said than done John- I have called, but they state "all booked!" They did say we can call back periodically, and see if there is an opening (last minute cancellation). We may still be able to pull it off, I am holding off winterizing at least until the second week of November.


----------



## johnp

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Easier said than done John- I have called, but they state "all booked!" They did say we can call back periodically, and see if there is an opening (last minute cancellation). We may still be able to pull it off, I am holding off winterizing at least until the second week of November.


They say that but I have never not gotten in we started with a no hookup site in Safari 4 and now have a full hookup site between the rec hall and playground.
We will be there for the second one 26-28

John


----------



## KampinwitKids

Hello all we decided to add another day! We are leaving after dinner tonight. If anyone wants me to check out anything for you, I would be happy to. I will have my laptop with me.

Gregg, Wolfie has been really quiet, could she be up to something? I will lay out the trip wire around your site, Just in case.


----------



## dmbcfd

Kevin,

I'll bring the String-O-Lights, some firewood, some food, drink, wife, kids, dog, etc. We'll arrive Friday before dark, I hope.

Steve


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

OK everyone, as promised, here is the Map, it's not perfect, and you might need a magnifier to read it, but the best I could do with the time I had.










See everyone this weekend.

Tim


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> . OH YEAH- I have a suprise for each family that attends, it has taken awhile to put the peices together- and everything fell into place friday afternoon at 1600 hrs. The only person that knows about it is PDX Doug, and I hope he keeps mum about it.


you don't want the attendees to know but your secret is safe with those of who can't go! so , go ahead and tell us







and we PROMISE not to tell







The Secret surprise is _____________________________.Just fill in blank and hit reply


----------



## egregg57

KampinwitKids said:


> Hello all we decided to add another day! We are leaving after dinner tonight. If anyone wants me to check out anything for you, I would be happy to. I will have my laptop with me.
> 
> Gregg, Wolfie has been really quiet, could she be up to something? I will lay out the trip wire around your site, Just in case.


 I think she's sharpening her Staff







. But it won't be too quite for much longer. I have acquired a play thing for her Staff.....heh heh.. Smiley, the Anti-Staff will make his presence known this weekend. THEN the sparks will fly!!!!


----------



## 3athlete

THEN the sparks will fly!!!! devil2.gif

hopefully not from the firepit!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Why do I get the impression that Eric's bringing a wood chipper?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Brian, I'm jealous that you've added another day... We can't hit the road any earlier than 1100 hrs on Thursday. I hope to be wheeling in around 1600 to 1700 hrs- just in time for cocktail hour (we'll need it with a 1.5 year old and a five hour ride in the magic bus).

Let us know how the campground is, and if there are any suprises...{fingers crossed,







}

I will sporadically hit the site on Wednesday, and then loading up Thursday AM. Keep teasing us with updates!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

We should be getting up there at about the same time Kevin, so we can cocktail together....Do you like Vodka or Gin with your martini's?

Tim


----------



## Bill H

Hey Guys and Gals.......

Tami wanted me to inquire if any of you had a Laptop with a a Web cam and would be willing to help establish a video conference between the rallies? I told her I could handle the Spring Gulch side if there was someone who could do the NE side. All you need is a free Microsoft Live Communicator account, an internet connection and the equipment listed above.

..... Any Takers? Shoot me a PM

-Bill


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

hatcityhosehauler said:


> ...Do you like Vodka or Gin with your martini's?
> 
> Tim


My posion of choice, is a dirty martini with gin... and the olive is a special garlic stuffed...


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Bill H said:


> Hey Guys and Gals.......
> 
> All you need is a free Microsoft Live Communicator account, an internet connection and the equipment listed above.
> 
> ..... Any Takers? Shoot me a PM
> 
> -Bill


Hey Bill,

We have been kicking it around, I know that some of our group (albeit small) have the computer savy to pull it off. My lap top (TRS-80 w/ 16 K) gets too heavy after awhile. I believe Wolfy and Kampinwitkids have got that newfangled stuff! (Now wheres my cassette tape recorder backup files...)


----------



## Doft

Sorry for the delay in posting, but that whole move thing has slowed down my internet time.
I have a laptop and webcam and will bring both.

We'll be getting in sometime Tursday evening. Probably 7pm or so.

Jim


----------



## Bill H

Doft said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting, but that whole move thing has slowed down my internet time.
> I have a laptop and webcam and will bring both.
> 
> We'll be getting in sometime Tursday evening. Probably 7pm or so.
> 
> Jim


PM sent.......

I'll be getting to the site Friday afternoon.


----------



## Doft

Bill H said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting, but that whole move thing has slowed down my internet time.
> I have a laptop and webcam and will bring both.
> 
> We'll be getting in sometime Tursday evening. Probably 7pm or so.
> 
> Jim


PM sent.......

I'll be getting to the site Friday afternoon.

[/quote]

I responed. We shoud be good to go.

Jim


----------



## KampinwitKids

Wahooo! free sip internet! sip, just finished sip setting up. I will give you sip all a report in the sip am...uh might be sip late am. I might add I do feel a presence here, not quiet sure what it is though







sip............something is in the woods up here...........


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

hatcityhosehauler said:


> We should be getting up there at about the same time Kevin, so we can cocktail together....Do you like Vodka or Gin with your martini's?
> 
> Tim


Hi Tim-
Kevin's crazy---he doesn't even drink martinis!!!! In fact, I think just one would put him over the edge! HA! BUT......I, on the other hand, think they are delicious and I prefer a nice large dirty vodka martini with any kind of yummy olives! Stacie


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> My posion of choice, is a dirty martini with gin... and the olive is a special garlic stuffed...


I have those very olive's in my fridge right now....the really big colossol one's from Trader Joe's. I'll make sure I bring them, and of course, I never go anywhere with my Tanqueray.



> Hi Tim-
> Kevin's crazy---he doesn't even drink martinis!!!! In fact, I think just one would put him over the edge! HA! BUT......I, on the other hand, think they are delicious and I prefer a nice large dirty vodka martini with any kind of yummy olives! Stacie icon_thumleft.gif


Great, we'll give him a drink, and watch him dance on the table....of course, I can't guarantee that none of the fire fighters present won't take a few photo's, you know for bla....err, memories sake.

I'll bring the Absolute for you too!

Tim


----------



## wolfwood

Hey Stacie - once Kevin's under the table  on the table asleep, you and I can enjoy the Gray Goose!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes




----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I'll bring the Absolute for you too!

Tim
[/quote]

Thanks!!!!!

HEY, by the way, how does everyone take their salsa?


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> HEY, by the way, how does everyone take their salsa?


Mild......with chips, guac & cervesa!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> . OH YEAH- I have a suprise for each family that attends, it has taken awhile to put the peices together- and everything fell into place friday afternoon at 1600 hrs. The only person that knows about it is PDX Doug, and I hope he keeps mum about it.


you don't want the attendees to know but your secret is safe with those of who can't go! so , go ahead and tell us







and we PROMISE not to tell







The Secret surprise is _____________________________.Just fill in blank and hit reply








[/quote]

OK- heres the clue... F. O. B. B. ! Isn't that a great idea? I think so! What do you think Doug???

Muu Haa Ha Ha Ha ha ha ha........!

Well, we are heading out in T-15 hours. should be in boston area around 1230/ 1300 hrs, NH state Liq store by about 1420 hrs, and on rt 89 N by 1445/1500 hrs. CG by about 1615 to 1630 hrs. (I wish I was this precise!) Anyway, I've PM'd everyone w/ numbers, lets keep in touch...


----------



## johnp




----------



## damar92

John,

I'll eat a few stuffies for you!! Sorry you can't make it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Thanks!!!!!
> 
> HEY, by the way, how does everyone take their salsa?


The hotter the better. And we don't use no stinking french vodka!

Tim


----------



## egregg57

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Thanks!!!!!
> 
> HEY, by the way, how does everyone take their salsa?


The hotter the better. And we don't use no stinking french vodka!

Tim

[/quote]

YEAH!! What Tim said!! The salsa's no good unless its causing little beads of sweat to form on my smooth bald head!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> OK- heres the clue... F. O. B. B. ! Isn't that a great idea? I think so! What do you think Doug???


That is indeed a great idea! Bound to go down in Outbackers history for sure!
(opps!... Did I say too much?... um... Never mind!)

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

** * ATTENTION ANYONE DRIVING NORTH TODAY!! * **

NH is experiencing severe thunder storms and scattered cells with wind from 30-40mph throughout the North Country. I don't know how far west their impact is expected to go - but North of Manchester has already seen some serious accidents. This weather pattern is expected to last most of the day....and into tomorrow.

Travel safe, my friends! We want to see you all tomorrow night - *AT* the campground (besides, Kevin is gonna need all  of us as he meets the owner & staff, face to face


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

wolfwood said:


> ** * ATTENTION ANYONE DRIVING NORTH TODAY!! * **
> 
> NH is experiencing severe thunder storms and scattered cells with wind from 30-40mph throughout the North Country. (besides, Kevin is gonna need all of us as he meets the owner & staff, face to face


Great- each time I've gone into New Hampshire pulling the RQS, we experience some "once in a hundred year storm"... We should be good for about 400 years now.

At the Campground? I've been told I cant get out of the truck at the office







, and the campground store is now off limits to me.


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> ** * ATTENTION ANYONE DRIVING NORTH TODAY!! * **
> 
> NH is experiencing severe thunder storms and scattered cells with wind from 30-40mph throughout the North Country. (besides, Kevin is gonna need all of us as he meets the owner & staff, face to face


Great- each time I've gone into New Hampshire pulling the RQS, we experience some "once in a hundred year storm"... We should be good for about 400 years now.

At the Campground? I've been told I cant get out of the truck at the office







, and the campground store is now off limits to me.
[/quote]
Kevin....Kevin...Kevin. You're a detective? Cummon now, son. Have they ever MET you? Do they know your voice? It's questionable whether they even know your name..... Bah! You could be in and out of the campstore before they knew what hit them. Surely you've had a few good teachers....







We'll be there tomorrow night to post bail...Stacie & the kids will be ok without you for a night....or 2. In the meantime....do you need to pick-up







on your way thru?

btw - the weather MAY be moving East away from VT - at any rate, you should only be at the southern tip of the excitement. Of course, NOAA may not have calculated in _your _travel route... (but we did, so we'll be coming in late tomorrow night







)


----------



## skippershe

Have a great time everyone and stay safe out there!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Thanks! We're off--see ya'll there!!!!!!!!!!!! 11:46 am....................


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Thanks! We're off--see ya'll there!!!!!!!!!!!! 11:46 am....................


Wave as you go by the Chemsford exit- - 2nd building on the left


----------



## RizFam

Be Safe Everyone & Have A Great Rally!!


----------



## egregg57

WWWAAHOOO!!!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

Have a great rally! Eat, drink and be merry!


----------



## wolfwood

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Have a great rally! Eat, drink and be merry!


Oh - ok - if you insist.............


----------



## PDX_Doug

Have a great weekend everybody!








Be safe! Bring back lot's of photos!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## PDX_Doug

Have a great weekend everybody!








Be safe! Bring back lot's of photos!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57

PDX_Doug said:


> Have a great weekend everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be safe! Bring back lot's of photos!
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


It's gonna be a good one!!


----------



## wolfwood

If you're interested..... Current weather report


----------



## camping479

Looks like it will be great camping weather, get those campfires going and have a great time!!

Mike


----------



## wolfwood

camping479 said:


> Looks like it will be great camping weather, get those campfires going and have a great time!!
> 
> Mike


Wish you could join us, Mike! Maybe next year....


----------



## camping479

wolfwood said:


> Looks like it will be great camping weather, get those campfires going and have a great time!!
> 
> Mike


Wish you could join us, Mike! Maybe next year....
[/quote]

Thanks Judi, hopefully we can do that.

As for now the outback is snoozing away under cover and the rest of the family is busy with school, sports, music, carpooling and unfortunately no time for outbacking.

have a great weekend!!

Mike


----------



## KampinwitKids

wolfies here!, let the games begin!


----------



## egregg57

Dude! We,re sitting right across from you! sheesh another Outbacker addicted to posting! Oh thanks for putting Clare out. Never thought fleece would go up like that! note to self. appletinis ineffective against fleece fires


----------



## wolfwood

KampinwitKids said:


> wolfies here!, let the games begin!


Looks to me like the games began long before WE arrived...Brian posted that at 8PM....Wolfie didn't arrive for another 4 hrs..............







Oh well..

I did finally got out of work at 7pm, 1 hr drive home, Kath had all those last minute things done and met me in the drive to hitch up. Finally pulled out of the drive, battled the closed Entrance Ramps, went around-about to get on the highway and were finally heading North by 10:00. Pulled in at midnight to a VERY quiet CG - just to find that Eric and Brian were waiting to help us get into our site. THANKS GUYS!!!

The rest is now history - another great N'Eastern Outbackers Rally. What a great bunch of people you all are!!!! Thatnks for such a wonderfull time!!! I'll let others tell you about Eric's Skullwood (imitation is always the best form of flattery), the newest use for the back storage compartment of a Sydney, and the FOBBs Kevin surprised us all with (WHAT A GREAT IDEA!!!!) Oh yeah, and although my camera never came out of the bag, there were LOTS of cameras so others will post photos when they get home!

For now - I'm off. We're still at the CG for another night....sure is strange to have all those OB Sites filled with SOBs & strangers now...but time to chop some wood, get the salmon ready for grilling, and take the boys for a walk before the sun goes down.

btw, Doxie....it all worked out for the best. You would have been disappointed 'cuz the colors aren't here yet...looks like t least another week!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

wolfwood said:


> wolfies here!, let the games begin!


Looks to me like the games began long before WE arrived...Brian posted that at 8PM....Wolfie didn't arrive for another 4 hrs..............







Oh well..

I did finally got out of work at 7pm, 1 hr drive home, Kath had all those last minute things done and met me in the drive to hitch up. Finally pulled out of the drive, battled the closed Entrance Ramps, went around-about to get on the highway and were finally heading North by 10:00. Pulled in at midnight to a VERY quiet CG - just to find that Eric and Brian were waiting to help us get into our site. THANKS GUYS!!!

The rest is now history - another great N'Eastern Outbackers Rally. What a great bunch of people you all are!!!! Thatnks for such a wonderfull time!!! I'll let others tell you about Eric's Skullwood (imitation is always the best form of flattery), the newest use for the back storage compartment of a Sydney, and the FOBBs Kevin surprised us all with (WHAT A GREAT IDEA!!!!) Oh yeah, and although my camera never came out of the bag, there were LOTS of cameras so others will post photos when they get home!

For now - I'm off. We're still at the CG for another night....sure is strange to have all those OB Sites filled with SOBs & strangers now...but time to chop some wood, get the salmon ready for grilling, and take the boys for a walk before the sun goes down.

btw, Doxie....it all worked out for the best. You would have been disappointed 'cuz the colors aren't here yet...looks like t least another week!
[/quote]

so glad you all had fun and can't wait to see the pix! you lifted my We Can't Go To NE depression by telling me the colors were not there yet! Yeah, I would have been disappointed by the colors but not by the people I would have met, including you 2!








Came back from Yakima, Wa today (short distance away) and the colors are starting here. No comparison to NE but it's nice to see.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Well, we have returned safely from the second annual Outbacker's New England Fall rally, and I must say, a great time was had by all. The area is great, the campground facility was ok, the managment....well that will be a subject of another post, but let me just say, that for the first time in 3 years, I was told I couldn't play my bagpipe...usually, people complain when I stop playing, but in VT, quiet hours begin at 4 PM, even though the rule sheet says 10pm.

Hope everyone made it back safe, and Wolfwood enjoy's a night of peace and quiet with no kids running amok.

Tim


----------



## skippershe

Welcome home everybody!!









It was waaaay too quiet around here!
Glad you're back


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Well, we finally arrived home (1830 hrs) and all is well. I want to thank everyone for a great weekend, I know we had a blast! What I find funny is, everyone was thanking me for the great weekend- but it was everyone there that made the difference! The weather was fabulous (no real colors yet, but starting) it was in the 70's by day and 50's by night (perfect for the campfire) and although the campground did it's best to ruin our time, the OB spirit shown through. There are several examples of how the campground was a wet blanket to our Rally (and these will be intricatley spelled out in our letters to KOA, AAA, Woodalls etc.) but the worst was when the campground owner drove to Hatcityhosehaulers site and told him he had ONE complaint about his bagpipes at 4:30 PM







(Hmmm quiet time is 10:00PM) from a big class A parked five sites away (It became quite apparent that the Class A's are the meat and potatoes of this campground). Tim was gracious enough to comply and put his pipes down- even as he was grinding his teeth. For all of those that followed the mess that was made of our reservation's, this was just the icing on the cake. As Yamamoto stated (albeit through Hollywood) after Pearl Harbor "I fear we have awoken a sleeping giant". Well, we Outbackers are that giant, and the Northeast branch is "a little wound up"....

Well, I am going to down load the pictures in the morning and try to figure out how to post them, for all to see- and again, thank you all for a great time!!!


----------



## egregg57

Another great one for the books!

Tina and I had a blast, Brandon and his friend Joe too! Seeing familiar faces was nice and meeting the new was good too! It's such a good time sitting down and comparing notes.

I look forward to seeing everyone but I look forward to catching up with Kath and Judi the most. Our busy schedules keep us from getting together as often as we like, even though we are a little more than a country mile from one another. There is some connection there ya know. Judi brought her lap top and we sat around it in the cool night watching the photos of Africa with Lady Smith playing in the background. Startling, wonderful and as judi put it....magical!

I have found a new respect for appletinis. I guess I have to admit the are..well... YUMMY!! Ha!!

The food was great and in abundance, the comraderie and laughter over flowed and the campfire was warm and smelled of Cape Cod cedar.

I think Kevin might have thought the site was looking a bit "*******" with all the liqour and libations set up on the picnic table. He came up with a great idea that may turn into a permanent mod! Found that the right rear pass-through storage makes a wonderful bar! Yup the two step side portion of the pass through helps to neatly stack and display all the instruments of destruction....photos to follow. Heh! Overwhelming!

We did have a near trajedy as a spark from the ceremonial campfire found 3Athletes Fleeced left breast and began to consume the fleece jacket she was wearing. Kampinwitkids came to the rescue snuffing the "errant spark." It was a good thing Tim was walking the dogs.....









We also had a wild turkey that knew where the goods were and made a general pest out itself! Poor Tasha the camp-dog kept giving me that pathetic look while trying to get with in reach of it. You know the look.."Come on! Just a quick lick that's all I'm lookin for here! Just let me ...sniff it! yeah...PPPpppPpPPLLlLleeEeEeeAAAssEe!!!! Sorry Tasha..Birdzilla would probably take YOU out to lunch!

And yes the new management did a fair job of trying to make things less than comfortable. At least thats the way it seemed. And I don't understand that. We are not a loud group, our sites are clean and picked up and we, I believe set the example for many others that could actually use a little brush up on CG ethics!

Which reminds me THANK YOU Steve for ensuring our personal safety and that of the CG before we left! You da Man!!

Oh and

ARE YOU READY TO RRRRRAAALLLLLYYYY!!!???

My wonderful wife stepped up as the Northeast Outbackers Rally Wagonmaster...errrr Wagonmasterette....Wagonmisses......AHHHH







Wagonmistress!!!! That's got a little twist to it ehh??? I believe that she is the first Lady Outbacker as Wagon Mistress for the North East. If not it's the first time for her and she'll do a great job.

My wife the Wagonmistress...does anyone smell leather?

See Ya!!!!

The View

why is this bird drawn here?


----------



## tdvffjohn

Actually the first Northeast rally was held already, in 04 with Camping479, Hatcityhosehauler and Hootbob as the attendees.









I wish I could have been in 2 places at one time, Lancaster and Vermont this past weekend.

John


----------



## egregg57

tdvffjohn said:


> Actually the first Northeast rally was held already, in 04 with Camping479, Hatcityhosehauler and Hootbob as the attendees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could have been in 2 places at one time, Lancaster and Vermont this past weekend.
> 
> John


 I should have clarified....my Wife's first time as a Wagonmaster for the North East rally.


----------



## tdvffjohn

is watching


----------



## KampinwitKids

Hello all, Sue and I had a great time, and it was a pleasure meeting you all. Brendan had a great time too. When I picked him up from preschool he wanted to "go to Vermont and play with Colton and the other kids", and thanks to Judi and Kathy for the little trip to Africa from the woods of Vermont. Tim, maybe you could send a cd of the highland bagpipes to the CG owner for Christmas, He might need a little pick me up by then, with all the letters he is going to see! Speaking of letters, below is the address for AAA.

Kevin and Stacie, thanks for hosting such a great rally, our first one.

......and Eric thanks for throughing me under the bus!, but I know Staff will protect me









If anyone would like the pictures of the saftey issues on the playground, PM with your email, and I will send along the pic's

Brian and Sue

AAA National
Attn: member relations
1000 AAA Drive
Heathrow, FL
32746

407-444-4240


----------



## RizFam

Sounds like everyone had a great time








Sorry to hear about the quiet hours & no bagpipes WOW....







that really stinks!


----------



## tdvffjohn

RizFam said:


> Sounds like everyone had a great time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the quiet hours & no bagpipes WOW....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that really stinks!


No bagpipes, scratch them off next years rally possibilities.









John


----------



## egregg57

KampinwitKids said:


> Hello all, Sue and I had a great time, and it was a pleasure meeting you all. Brendan had a great time too. When I picked him up from preschool he wanted to "go to Vermont and play with Colton and the other kids", and thanks to Judi and Kathy for the little trip to Africa from the woods of Vermont. Tim, maybe you could send a cd of the highland bagpipes to the CG owner for Christmas, He might need a little pick me up by then, with all the letters he is going to see! Speaking of letters, below is the address for AAA.
> 
> Kevin and Stacie, thanks for hosting such a great rally, our first one.
> 
> ......and Eric thanks for throughing me under the bus!, but I know Staff will protect me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone would like the pictures of the saftey issues on the playground, PM with your email, and I will send along the pic's
> 
> Brian and Sue
> 
> AAA National
> Attn: member relations
> 1000 AAA Drive
> Heathrow, FL
> 32746
> 
> 407-444-4240


 Brian if your fellow rally goers can't throw you under da bus who can!!? It was my pleasure!!







Good meeting you and the Missus! I don't think two rally's a year are enough.

And as far as being thrown under the bus..DUDE!! You wanna talk about...I mean look how many times Wolfie left tire tracks, brass tipped blackwood welts, staff marks and the like on me? Huh? HUH? How many times have I been throttled and trounced by her "Highness" and come back for more!! Too many man!! That's how many!! She's Evil man I'm telling you evil!!!

Did you see that psychological stuff she tried to pull on you at the campfire when she said HER car blew up on the side of the road? Even the nice added touch about being slumped over the wheel? She was sucking you in!! Don't let her get in there man! She'll make a mess of your mind and then hurt you with something!! Believe me! I know







ahem I digress......

(Breathe Eric breathe....)

So it was fun!! Looking forward to next time!!!

Eric


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Well, as I thought, downloading pics is a problem. Even though I downsized the pics to as low as they would go, site still says the file is too big. We'll figure it out....................


----------



## 3athlete

> We did have a near trajedy as a spark from the ceremonial campfire found 3Athletes Fleeced left breast and began to consume the fleece jacket she was wearing. Kampinwitkids came to the rescue snuffing the "errant spark." It was a good thing Tim was walking the dogs..... whistling.gif


sheesh, some people are sooooo dramatic! it was a small spark that was planning to ignite my fleece on fire, but Brian merely pinched it out, not groped me like you were led to believe















it was a great save, but not nearly the inappropriate grope that could have led to a divorce or two















Thanks Brian









We had such a blast and the kids are already asking when they are going to see all their friends again.

My liver is enjoying some time off







but egreg is right, appletinis RULE!!!

Kevin & Stacie, how is the new puppy? Hope it is fun and the kids are enjoying it already! How fun that the puppy will grow up with Colton and Ally.

Thanks Tina for stepping up and organizing Danforth Bay 5/08! Hope it is a short winter!


----------



## skippershe

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Well, as I thought, downloading pics is a problem. Even though I downsized the pics to as low as they would go, site still says the file is too big. We'll figure it out....................


I wanna see your pictures!

Try uploading your photos onto Photobucket.com and then give us the link to go view them in a slideshow...or use the URL link and copy and paste them here. 
Photobucket doesn't care how large the images are, so it makes things much easier


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Well, as I thought, downloading pics is a problem. Even though I downsized the pics to as low as they would go, site still says the file is too big. We'll figure it out....................


Kevin, If you're using photobucket, click on the photo. In the left hand side of the tool bar open the sizing button and select the one labeled for message boards. That should get you all set.

Eric


----------



## egregg57

3athlete said:


> We did have a near trajedy as a spark from the ceremonial campfire found 3Athletes Fleeced left breast and began to consume the fleece jacket she was wearing. Kampinwitkids came to the rescue snuffing the "errant spark." It was a good thing Tim was walking the dogs..... whistling.gif
> 
> 
> 
> sheesh, some people are sooooo dramatic! it was a small spark that was planning to ignite my fleece on fire, but Brian merely pinched it out, not groped me like you were led to believe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?? Did it sound like that?? Well I believe I should proof read things a little better! If it did I apologize!! Profusely! Sorry!!
> 
> it was a great save, but not nearly the inappropriate grope that could have led to a divorce or two
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Brian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it all!!! It was an Inferno....don't listen to her!! I thought Clare was done for!! Okay well maybe MAYBE it was a bit smaller than an inferno. BUT THAT SUCKER HAD POTENTIAL!!
> 
> 
> We had such a blast and the kids are already asking when they are going to see all their friends again.
> 
> My liver is enjoying some time off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but egreg is right, appletinis RULE!!!
> 
> You did a good job Clare. I have never had them before, Tina either and we both thought they were great!
> 
> Kevin & Stacie, how is the new puppy? Hope it is fun and the kids are enjoying it already! How fun that the puppy will grow up with Colton and Ally.
> 
> Thanks Tina for stepping up and organizing Danforth Bay 5/08! Hope it is a short winter!
Click to expand...


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

On edit.......go a 7 more posts down and he now has a link to the slideshow instead of one at a time

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont037.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont036.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont035.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont034.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont033.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont032.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont031.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont030.jpg


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont029.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont028.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont027.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont026.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont025.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont024.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont023.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont022.jpg


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont021.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont020.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont019.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont018.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont017.jpg

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont016.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont015.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont014.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont013.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont012.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3shelby3/RallyVermont002.jpgh
[URL=http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3shelby3/RallyVermont011.jpg]http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont011.jpg://http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/...mont011.jpg[/URL]</a>
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont010.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont009.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont008.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont007.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont006.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont005.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...ermont004-1.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...ermont003-1.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...ermont002-1.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...ermont001-1.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont004.jpg
http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont003.jpg


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

And one more....................


http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont001.jpg

I'm not sure if this was the quickest way to post these, but at least it worked!


----------



## sleecjr

Just fyi. You can post the whole album with one link. Go to your album, click on veiw as a slideshow. The post that link.


----------



## Eagleeyes

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> And one more....................
> 
> 
> http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont001.jpg
> 
> I'm not sure if this was the quickest way to post these, but at least it worked!


Wow...so much alcohol...so little time....

Looks like you all had fun! Maybe next year for us.

Bob


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

OK...thank you so much! I knew there was an easier way. Disregard our last million posts.......... (and enjoy!)


http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...nt=e35afc48.pbw


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

egregg57 said:


> ARE YOU READY TO RRRRRAAALLLLLYYYY!!!???
> 
> My wonderful wife stepped up as the Northeast Outbackers Rally Wagonmaster...errrr Wagonmasterette....Wagonmisses......AHHHH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wagonmistress!!!! That's got a little twist to it ehh??? I believe that she is the first Lady Outbacker as Wagon Mistress for the North East. If not it's the first time for her and she'll do a great job.
> 
> My wife the Wagonmistress...does anyone smell leather?
> 
> See Ya!!!!


OK everyone----is the weekend after Mother's Day set in stone or would anyone be interested in going even one more weekend out (yes, memorial day). Only reason we ask is that it would be easier for us with the kids and school etc, etc, etc... BUT, if everyone wants to keep it the weekend of the 16th, 17th & 18th, then we will be there! Just throwing it out............


----------



## egregg57

[/quote]

OK everyone----is the weekend after Mother's Day set in stone or would anyone be interested in going even one more weekend out (yes, memorial day). Only reason we ask is that it would be easier for us with the kids and school etc, etc, etc... BUT, if everyone wants to keep it the weekend of the 16th, 17th & 18th, then we will be there! Just throwing it out............
[/quote]

That works for us! We're fluid because flexible is far too rigid!


----------



## wolfwood

Its ok with us (but all those crazy people from MA come up here then!







) Seriously tho', we don't usually campover big holiday weekends 'cuz it DOES bring out the crazies. But - if that's when everyone agrees on - we'll be there!

Here's another twist - - - an SOB friend's sister owns a CG in Ashalot, NH (near Keene). Any interest? If not next Spring - maybe for the Fall Rally?


----------



## 3athlete

Memorial day is tough for us because Tim will most likely be piping in a parade, or several for that matter, that weekend. Plus it would be impossible to take off a day or two before a holiday weekend...sorry.

BTW, great pictures! The one of me is particularly attractive







and notice, I'm wearing the infamous "fire fleece"

I'd be game to check out a new campground for next fall...is there a website?


----------



## skippershe

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> OK...thank you so much! I knew there was an easier way. Disregard our last million posts.......... (and enjoy!)
> 
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...nt=e35afc48.pbw


Great pics!
Glad you got the photobucket thing working...much easier isn't it??


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

only 1 dog picture? gasp!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

3athlete said:


> Kevin & Stacie, how is the new puppy? Hope it is fun and the kids are enjoying it already! How fun that the puppy will grow up with Colton and Ally.


The new pup is great! We picked her up in Weare NH, and after about an hour or so of getting to know one another, we loaded up and headed for home... On the way home we decided to name her "Shelby". For all of those who dont know, we had a bit of a scare last month with Pepper, our older (13 year) black lab. She got into some bad pond water, and contracted some form of a liver virus. She spent three days in the hospital, but each night we'd bring her home and carry her into the house- the doctor didn't have alot of hope for her, and gave us his cell number so we could call him to come and euthinize her if she went into convulsions. There was no one at the hospital at night, and we didn't want her to go without someone with her- hence bringing her home. Well there wasn't alot of sleeping in those three nights, as we kept checking on her throughout the night (she sleeps on Stacie's side of the bed). On the fourth morning, we awoke to her looking at us- with those big ole lab eyes. Slowly over the next week, she regained her strength, and she is back to her ole self. But, it made us keenly aware that someday, the inevitable will happen, and we didnt want to run out and get another pup...as that pup will always be known as Peppers replacement. SO, we decided to get a pup now, and have her brought up with Pepper and Beauty, as family. At first we had some "pecking order" issues, but Pepper made sure everyone knew who the boss was, and now all three are romping around the house like little kids.

Interestingly enough, we decided to get the puppy (She's really 8 months old) from "Petmatchmaker.org" which is a rescue group from the south. She is a 1/2 black lab, 1/2 bassett hound (Labassett? Bassador?). She is all black, short lab fur, webbed feet but with bassett hound ears (like dumbo) and her front legs splay out while she stands. My son calls her the "low rider lab", as she is half the hieght of the other two. We will load some pictures this weekend, when we can get some outside pictures with the family!


----------



## egregg57

* Well as promised here is the input to campgroundreport.com. this should show up in the next 24hrs or so. 

campgroundreport.com


This was our second stay at PVRV Resort. But it may have been our last. A group of us scheduled a rally early in the spring with the previous owners. When KOA took over the reservations were lost. Then found. Then forgotten etc. a Site or two that were reserved were filled and had to be moved and deposit money/confirmed reservations were lost. Dealing with the new KOA staff/owner was not a good experience for the majority of our group which was originally 14 family/units. We are not a rowdy group of people, rather families with younger children that respect other campers and CG facilities and property. 10 Couples couldn't help but shake thier heads and wonder what we had done to be given the opinion that we were "less than desirable." Still I will give this CG the same treatment as others. I will be unbiased. 
The CG facilities appear to remain in good order with the exception of the playground equipment which needs some maintenance done to it. The sites were well maintained as were the roads through out. The store is modest but has the essentials. Bathrooms were in good condition. Draw backs are road noise in the lower portion of the CG, some shared services and a lack of planned activities for children. Still the area attractions make the campground a good step off point. Perhaps the issues we ran into were transitional in nature but a course in Customer Service/relations would not hurt for the Staff and would only help KOAs and the CG reputation.*

*There ya are....

Eric*


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont034.jpg

The Rally held between two Nimitz class Outbacks!

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont032.jpg

Mod#346, a Bar in the back pass through!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont004.jpg

The new and infamous "Skullwood"
(It's the one on the left!)


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont004.jpg
> 
> The new and infamous "Skullwood"
> (It's the one on the left!)


 Very funny mister!!


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont004.jpg
> 
> The new and infamous "Skullwood"
> (It's the one on the left!)


Thanks for clearing that up, Kevin. Even I was confused at first


----------



## egregg57

wolfwood said:


> http://i239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...yVermont004.jpg
> 
> The new and infamous "Skullwood"
> (It's the one on the left!)


Thanks for clearing that up, Kevin. Even I was confused at first








[/quote]


----------



## MaeJae

skippershe said:


> OK...thank you so much! I knew there was an easier way. Disregard our last million posts.......... (and enjoy!)
> 
> 
> http://s239.photobucket.com/albums/ff32/3s...nt=e35afc48.pbw


Great pics!
Glad you got the photobucket thing working...*much easier isn't it??*








[/quote]

Super pictures!!! ... I LOVE that bar!

MaeJae


----------



## KampinwitKids

Hello, NE Outbackers, this is the letter I plan to send to KOA.

This letter is being sent to you regarding my family's recent camping experience at Pine Valley KOA, Quechee, Vermont. We had several issues with the Owner of this Campground, Gary Page.

We were camping with other families with small children and intended on having potluck type dinners on two of the nights. We arrived a few days earlier than the other families to enjoy a few extra fall days in Vermont. When I checked in, I was told that the community site for the dinners the group had reserved had been moved from adjacent to the playground to a site at the entrance to the park with more traffic and no where close to the playground. Mr. Page told me he reserves the right to make this change. Our group decided not to accept this site, as it was certainly not a safe area for a small children. Upon checkout, I asked Mr. Page as to why he thought that the change was a better alternative for the safety of our children. His first remark was "you need to understand that you are not the only one camping here". I could not believe what I was hearing, I was trying to address a safety concern and this was his reply. Mr. Page then accused me of not supervising my child. He continued on about how the contact person from our group tried to go "behind his back" with reservations. (This was clearly a miscommunication between the Campground owners and his Work-Campers who made the reservations.) I never did get to actually discuss my concerns with Mr. Page.

The second issue was the condition of the Playground. I was never able to address this with Mr. Page, as he did not wish to listen to anything I had to say. I have enclosed pictures with description on the back with the safety issues that need to be addressed.

I am requesting that you look into my concerns. My family camps on a regular basis, we belong to a group with over 3,000 camping families. I have been to campgrounds all over the Northeast, and have never been treated with as much disrespect at a campground as your KOA campground. We will never visit Pine Valley KOA again.

Respectfully Submitted,

Brian J. Monahan


----------



## johnp

Boy if we knew that the guy was going to switch the pot luck site you could of had my site that I had to cancel at least he couldn't change it and it was free.

John


----------



## egregg57

No matter the attitude from the staff, we remained courteous. We were not loud, rowdy or destructive. However, if we were part of another group the park may not have faired very well. I have seen the result of "disgruntled Campers" before.

It was important that Outbackers good name was not sullied.









That was a good letter Brian. It was good to meet you. I look forward to meeting up with you again at another rally soon! Okay it may be sporing but hey! it's only what? 7 months away? Thats like right around the corner!









Eric


----------



## 3athlete

great letter brian, you pointed out all the problems without being hostile or spiteful.

are you going to cc pine valley?

we're working on ours too.

i'm going to pm you with my email...would you send me the pics so we can include them with our letter as well.

thanks!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

johnp2000 said:


> Boy if we knew that the guy was going to switch the pot luck site you could of had my site that I had to cancel at least he couldn't change it and it was free.
> 
> John


I tried this angle before we arrived, and he told me "no more than 6 people per site". So it became clear that if he was aware that we were holding some group gathering, he was going to try and squash it. And we learned why he was so adiment against our group in site #25. He lives on site #26.
And I am going to do a little detective work, but I think he rented out your site before we got there, but I'll have to check on that...


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Boy if we knew that the guy was going to switch the pot luck site you could of had my site that I had to cancel at least he couldn't change it and it was free.
> 
> John


I tried this angle before we arrived, and he told me "no more than 6 people per site". So it became clear that if he was aware that we were holding some group gathering, he was going to try and squash it. And we learned why he was so adiment against our group in site #25. He lives on site #26.
And I am going to do a little detective work, but I think he rented out your site before we got there, but I'll have to check on that...[/quote]

What site was John 'sposed to be in?

btw, the 5'ers and Class A buses swooped in Sunday afternoon with mostly 2 adult-only families. All sites around us were filled quickly and our 'little' 30foot rig was dwarfed. They clearly cater to the Mature Adult Set, it looked like most were kidless.....why maintain the playground ($$$) if your preferred customers have differrent priorities?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

I believe he was in next to you and kath- but I cant recall if you had a neighbor on your north side.... I know Tim and Clare were on the south. I know during one of my calls with him, he complained that "several of your (outbacker) freinds cancelled at the last minute, which caused us problems" I explained that they had emergencies to deal with, and as a campground he should understand that there are last minute cancellations. I also noted that he didn't have any problem re-filling those sites, so his logic fails me.


----------



## tdvffjohn

Sounds like the only 'snafu' you had was the owner.

Guess he does nt like Outbackers money

John


----------



## wolfwood

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I believe he was in next to you and kath- but I cant recall if you had a neighbor on your north side.... I know Tim and Clare were on the south. I know during one of my calls with him, he complained that "several of your (outbacker) freinds cancelled at the last minute, which caused us problems" I explained that they had emergencies to deal with, and as a campground he should understand that there are last minute cancellations. I also noted that he didn't have any problem re-filling those sites, so his logic fails me.


We had neighbors for part of our stay. The BagPipe-complaining Admiral was there Friday night when we arrived - left the next morning. And a JayFeather pulled in ... I believe the morning you guys pulled out. He & his DW were behind you all as you were leaving....stopped & talked with us for awhile (he may have been there even earlier...day before? Guess we didn't pay much attention to who else was around - we were just having way too much fun!!) Maybe you're photos tell more


----------



## johnp

I sure he had no problem filling the site or keeping part of my deposit.

To think i was going to go there this weekend glad I didn't

John


----------



## egregg57

For all of those that attended this fine frolic in Vermont I figured I would share a peice of news that would certainly interest those who attended!

_*June 15, 2010: Quechee Pine Valley KOA under New Ownership *_

Mike and Cindy Scruggs are pleased to announce they are the new owners/hosts of the Quechee Pine Valley KOA located in Quechee, VT.

"It's a dream come true. My wife and I have been talking about this for several years and we believe that the Quechee Pine Valley KOA is a perfect fit for us," said Mike Scruggs.

The new owners have ambitious plans to expand and enhance amenities at the 92-site campground. The first new addition, a large pirate ship play structure for the playground, was installed the day the Scruggs took ownership. KOA Kabins, Kottages and Lodges are scheduled for the first of July with some featuring full amenities including bathrooms, kitchenettes and flat screen televisions. "It's a change from the past," said Cindy Scruggs. "I think today's campers are demanding bathrooms because they don't want to walk to a bathhouse&#8230;especially in the middle of the night. And, whether we like it or not, kids want their video games and a place to play them." Cindy is expanding and updating merchandise at the onsite general store and new items will be added throughout the season. The Scruggs have also considered their canine campers with the planned addition of a fenced play area.

Thirty-year veterans of the marine/boating industry and longtime RV enthusiasts, Mike and Cindy Scruggs look forward to their new "landlocked" adventure at Quechee Pine Valley KOA. They invite everyone to come out this summer to meet the friendly staff and enjoy the new campground amenities. Quechee Pine Valley KOA is located near the historic town of Woodstock VT and surrounding attractions include Quechee Gorge, Billings Farm, VINS (Vermont Institute of Natural Science), Montshire Museum of Science, Simon Pearce Glass, and Sugarbush Farm.

For more information, contact
Quechee Pine Valley KOA
3700 Woodstock Road
White River Junction VT
Season: May 1 - October 20
Phone: 1-802-296-6711
KOA Reservations: 1-800-562-1621

i think I know a few people that would be happy to help with a few upgrades to the septic system!


----------



## ember

Eric it was very nice of you to post this. We have purposely NOT considered this cg due to the original posts. It may be a bigger help to the new owners than you know!! Nicely played!!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

3 Key words were mentioned, and apparently addressed.....

1. New owners (gee, I wonder why the last ones left???)
2. New playground (how about *A* playground)*the day they took ownership.... *huh, we wern't the only ones that noticed!!!
3. "They invite everyone to come out this summer to meet the *friendly staff*" Because lord knows, the last staff was anything but.......

Maybe we should try another fall "roundup rally" and experience the changes? We loved that area....


----------



## johnp

I would always be game.

John


----------



## TwoElkhounds

We would be interested if the timing worked out. Fall camping is the best!!

While I was not involved in the original rally, I have heard the war stories. I am sure the new owners would welcome a rally and a chance to make good on the past.

Maybe someone who was involved in the previous rally should contact the new owners? Maybe direct them to this thread? I nominate Kevin (Calvin and Hobbes)!

DAN


----------



## egregg57

Do I smell a fall rally?


----------



## Joonbee

Uh ok. We would be interested for sure.

Jim


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

TwoElkhounds said:


> We would be interested if the timing worked out. Fall camping is the best!!
> 
> While I was not involved in the original rally, I have heard the war stories. I am sure the new owners would welcome a rally and a chance to make good on the past.
> 
> Maybe someone who was involved in the previous rally should contact the new owners? Maybe direct them to this thread? I nominate Kevin (Calvin and Hobbes)!
> 
> DAN


Thanks Dan (I think...) Well, maybe this is a good way to wipe the slate clean... A redemption, if you will! Let me run it by Countrygurl, and see how our fall is stacking up......


----------



## egregg57

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> We would be interested if the timing worked out. Fall camping is the best!!
> 
> While I was not involved in the original rally, I have heard the war stories. I am sure the new owners would welcome a rally and a chance to make good on the past.
> 
> Maybe someone who was involved in the previous rally should contact the new owners? Maybe direct them to this thread? I nominate Kevin (Calvin and Hobbes)!
> 
> DAN


Thanks Dan (I think...) Well, maybe this is a good way to wipe the slate clean... A redemption, if you will! Let me run it by Countrygurl, and see how our fall is stacking up......
[/quote]

I'll bring my tool kit!


----------

